# work truck



## moore

I sent Santa a pic..Crossing my fingers!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

This might be better for you Moore,,,,, Might bring some flash backs

Don't take the purple acid


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> This might be better for you Moore,,,,, Might bring some flash backs
> 
> Don't take the purple acid


Me and my BIG mouth...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Have you thought about a van Moore ????

I was always trucks all the time, then I just recently got a van. I don't think I will ever go back to a truck again


----------



## sdrdrywall

I have a Chevy 3500 extended van full racks inside and can fit 14' rock inside with doors shut more room than you can use but next time 4 wheel drive van there bad a**:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

MY trouble with vans Is scaffolding ....Anyway my wife just looked over my shoulder .and saw that 38k truck ,and I am now deaf in my right ear!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> MY trouble with vans Is scaffolding ....Anyway my wife just looked over my shoulder .and saw that 38k truck ,and I am now deaf in my right ear!


Tell her your going to go out side, and throw some stones at some bats


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Tell her your going to go out side, and throw some stones at some bats


LOL!!!!!LOL!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## sdrdrywall

My side racks don't go down to the floor but scaffold still fits between wheel wells and have racks on top if u wanna carry it on top


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Have you thought about a van Moore ????
> 
> I was always trucks all the time, then I just recently got a van. I don't think I will ever go back to a truck again


I did the same and bought a van not long ago, you can fit so much more stuff in them when you deck them out with shelves, the best part of it is the back door.....it's like a big umbrella on wet days.


----------



## VANMAN

None of guys got 1 o these???
Thats me standin between them at a truck fest in Edinburgh?
Now thats what u call u pickup:thumbsup:£70,000 2 get 1 o them here


----------



## Drywall_King

I will never buy a truck again love my vans if you need a truck use a trailer.... Smart tradesmen have vans


----------



## Checkers

*1997 Ford F-350
XLT 
4X4 
Crew Cab 
5 Speed 
5.9 12v Cummins with FMIC
105 Gallon L Tank with Electric Pump
Headache Rack
Tool Box
Fifth Wheel Drop Hitch
Towing Package
Power Locks and Windows
Keyless Entry/Alarm*


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> *1997 Ford F-350
> XLT
> 4X4
> Crew Cab
> 5 Speed
> 5.9 12v Cummins with FMIC
> 105 Gallon L Tank with Electric Pump
> Headache Rack
> Tool Box
> Fifth Wheel Drop Hitch
> Towing Package
> Power Locks and Windows
> Keyless Entry/Alarm*
> *Complete inability to park at the grocery store during peak hours* :laughing:


....


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> MY trouble with vans Is scaffolding ....Anyway my wife just looked over my shoulder .and saw that 38k truck ,and I am now deaf in my right ear!


My scaffold fits right inside my van.I use 2 1/2 sections all the time 5'x8' .Ladders & 2 planks up top.Trucks are a nuicense & suck down gas.I love my Asrto. V6 Vortek


----------



## moore

Think a van will hold that?? Gotta throw the lift on top in the morning for a garage I'm hanging tomorrow .The scaffold goes to the job the hangers start Monday. I will never buy another short bed.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Think a van will hold that?? Gotta throw the lift on top in the morning for a garage I'm hanging tomorrow .The scaffold goes to the job the hangers start Monday. I will never buy another short bed.


I LOVE looking at the inside of your truck:yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall

this is what i want www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlETbDAXpM[/ame


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I LOVE looking at the inside of your truck:yes:


Can you find the peter pan cup??


----------



## cazna

SlimPickins said:


> I LOVE looking at the inside of your truck:yes:


What puzzles me is how someone can do great work as mr moore does yet have a truck as disorginised as that?? Your forgivin moore, If you did messy work AND had a messy truck you wouldnt be :whistling2:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> What puzzles me is how someone can do great work as mr moore does yet have a truck as disorginised as that?? Your forgivin moore, If you did messy work AND had a messy truck you wouldnt be :whistling2:


 It's very organized !! I know where everything Is .


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Can you find the peter pan cup??


:laughing: I didn't see it at first, but that's awesome



cazna said:


> What puzzles me is how someone can do great work as mr moore does yet have a truck as disorginised as that?? Your forgivin moore, If you did messy work AND had a messy truck you wouldnt be :whistling2:


Yeah, I love it because it makes my truck look clean. I'd probably fill my cab too if I didn't have a tonneau cover. Limiting in some cases, but fantastic in the winter:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> It's very organized !! I know where everything Is .


It's funny, I keep things in piles in a few locations....and I know just how deep in the pile certain things are. God forbid my wife moves something....then it's lost forever (she never remembers where she puts MY stuff:furious


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> What puzzles me is how someone can do great work as mr moore does yet have a truck as disorginised as that?? Your forgivin moore, If you did messy work AND had a messy truck you wouldnt be :whistling2:


Hell, Moore's truck is nothing, I should take some pics of my Van, way better than the little ford Ranger. I think I could go for a year, without having to toss out a coffee cup, their so roomy 

think I will get one of these next, you can stand in them, I wonder how long it would take for the coffee cups and garbage to reach the ceiling:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

Love those Mercedes Diesel Vans - just last week I talked to a City of Nanaimo guy that was using one they just got. He was very happy with it and told me when the city did their shopping, it was less money than the Dodge counterpart. This would be good for a "classy" drywaller. Sure this is what you want 2Buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> This would be good for a "classy" drywaller. Sure this is what you want 2Buck?


:yes::thumbup:









But they cost so much here in Canada


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> Think a van will hold that?? Gotta throw the lift on top in the morning for a garage I'm hanging tomorrow .The scaffold goes to the job the hangers start Monday. I will never buy another short bed.


Moore get a van,You'll have room form the wife & kids after you organize all your tools in nice storage racks & organized bins to where you can actually find stuff>>>& guess what<it all stays dry.:yes:


----------



## TonyM

*Neat & Tidy, Tidy & Neat.*

I think I have a touch of OCD



















Needs some nice alloys and lowering about 50mm for a good job.


----------



## moore

Do we all have werner benches? Looks like It ! http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200466764_200466764?issearch=171464;)


----------



## Tim0282

Captain Drywall said:


> this is what i want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlETbDAXpM


This is a warehouse on wheels! Nice!
Did you buy it?!?


----------



## moore

Captain Drywall said:


> this is what i want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlETbDAXpM


8mpg but same goes for post # 1!


----------



## Captain Drywall

moore said:


> 8mpg but same goes for post # 1!


 I did not buy this truck, I figured id drive the mini to bid jobs and this one to do em.


----------



## Captain Drywall

This is what i drive now for work. Reguar Tacom with a custom camper and custom bumper. I have that bumper because i hate deer. Not all of em just the ones that try to wreck my truck.
http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/captaindrywall/?action=view&current=020_7A.jpg


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Captain Drywall said:


> This is what i drive now for work. Reguar Tacom with a custom camper and custom bumper. I have that bumper because i hate deer. Not all of em just the ones that try to wreck my truck.
> http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/captaindrywall/?action=view&current=020_7A.jpg


I like that bumper, I should get one, I hit 2 bucks in one week, 2 different trucks,,,,, hence the name 2buck

The Canuck part should be self explanatory :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

2buckcanuck said:


> I like that bumper, I should get one, I hit 2 bucks in one week, 2 different trucks,,,,, hence the name 2buck
> 
> The Canuck part should be self explanatory :whistling2:


You're from Miami, right?


----------



## Drywall_King

Allright no truck will beat my van... i can allmost put a 20 ft sheet on top and long cornice and store all my tools inside...


----------



## Captain Drywall

fr8train said:


> You're from Miami, right?


 I am in N.California.. This bumper is modled after a big manufacture called "BuckStop" They charge $1800 for this with a wench mount. Mine is thicker than theirs.


----------



## SlimPickins

Captain Drywall said:


> I am in N.California.. This bumper is modled after a big manufacture called "BuckStop" They charge $1800 for this with a wench mount. Mine is thicker than theirs.


If you need a special mount for wenches, it doesn't surprise me that yours is thicker....that would definitely explain why you have an abundance of wenches and could justify the added expense of a mount for them. Is it just to hold them still, or to hold them in the proper position? Do they make one the Aussies could modify for use with their wool-bearing buddies?


----------



## moore

Drywall_King said:


> Allright no truck will beat my van... i can allmost put a 20 ft sheet on top and long cornice and store all my tools inside...


you like that van don't ya.?? 
Can you put 3 sets of scaffold bucks ,3, 10' walk planks,3,7' walk planks. casters ,braces,generator,2 space heaters ,kero cans,gas cans, water buckets,ladder,ext walk plank, hand tools , stilts ,benches,water cooler[no frog] hand tools in it??,and a 20'er on top??????:lol::lol::tt2::tt2:


----------



## joepro0000

Captain Drywall said:


> this is what i want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlETbDAXpM


Hey Capt,

I seen an 87-year old cuban man running one of those for his popcorn spraying and removing business at a supplier a couple of months ago. Couldn't believe it he is still doing it. He said he had that truck for over 20 years.


----------



## Captain Drywall

joepro0000 said:


> Hey Capt,
> 
> I seen an 87-year old cuban man running one of those for his popcorn spraying and removing business at a supplier a couple of months ago. Couldn't believe it he is still doing it. He said he had that truck for over 20 years.


 well the mini truck i have the step van is on my wish list, right now. Sure would be nice to have everything with me all the time.


----------



## Drywall_King

moore said:


> you like that van don't ya.??
> Can you put 3 sets of scaffold bucks ,3, 10' walk planks,3,7' walk planks. casters ,braces,generator,2 space heaters ,kero cans,gas cans, water buckets,ladder,ext walk plank, hand tools , stilts ,benches,water cooler[no frog] hand tools in it??,and a 20'er on top??????:lol::lol::tt2::tt2:


Yes I can... and still know where everything is... lol if i needed to carry more i would just pull a trailer.. lol .. yeah i love the van its a quality van for the $3000 i paid for it, I came from canada with $4000 and the first thing i bought was that van.. there very expensive here so i got really lucky on how well it runs and does everything including the bed that is also framed up inside so i can travel Australia...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Captain Drywall said:


> this is what i want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlETbDAXpM


aLLWAYS WANTED ONE OF THOSE


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Drywall_King said:


> Allright no truck will beat my van... i can allmost put a 20 ft sheet on top and long cornice and store all my tools inside...


Think your better of with a sand Rail with that name


----------



## moore

Watch out Ladies !!! Git er done drywall is on the way!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Heard 2buck tryed buying these folks truck


----------



## E.K Taper

This is a clean version of my van.Maybe when I get time I'll post a pic of how dirty the inside is:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

:thumbsup: Looks good EK - dont think we have that model over here.


----------



## E.K Taper

Thanks Mudshark but like I say, thats just an image off Google, mine is MUCH dirtier, and with the last guy's lettering still a bit visible!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> :thumbsup: Looks good EK - dont think we have that model over here.


Gee, I wonder why we don't have that model over here:blink:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Gee, I wonder why we don't have that model over here:blink:


I dont get it !

You just trying to stir up the pot again?


----------



## Jason

moore said:


> Think a van will hold that??


With a rack on top and shelving, 2x that much easily. And everything will be accessible.

That being said, I'm looking into covered trailers for spraying since a van isn't going to cut it for a gas powered sprayer and compressor. If you already own a truck why not just get a trailer?


----------



## moore

Jason said:


> With a rack on top and shelving, 2x that much easily. And everything will be accessible.
> 
> That being said, I'm looking into covered trailers for spraying since a van isn't going to cut it for a gas powered sprayer and compressor. If you already own a truck why not just get a trailer?


 I want....NEED!... one pretty bad.. :yes: .:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> I dont get it !
> 
> You just trying to stir up the pot again?


:thumbup:


----------



## mld

Got rearended by a semi yesterday. Totaled my beloved van On the market for a replacement. Old van is a 2001Ford E350 with the 7.3 diesel. Love that van, don't know if I will be able to replace it, they are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## mld

Here's a pic of the damage.









Also snapped the leaf spring mount and bent the frame.


----------



## Mudslinger

mld said:


> Got rearended by a semi yesterday. Totaled my beloved van On the market for a replacement. Old van is a 2001Ford E350 with the 7.3 diesel. Love that van, don't know if I will be able to replace it, they are getting harder and harder to find.


That sucks, at least his insurance should be good.


----------



## sdrdrywall

There's some great deals on quigley equipped 4 wheel drive vans


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Here's a pic of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 7781
> 
> 
> Also snapped the leaf spring mount and bent the frame.


That sucks..


----------



## Toontowntaper

Who cares about the van Mld just glad you walked outta that ok.... That's all that matters van is easy to replace...... I got a buddy who got rear ended and he shattered his leg no more stilts for him and lucky to be walking


----------



## Kiwiman

A semi? ........yup, very lucky :yes:


----------



## mld

Yes, It could have been a lot worse. Guess someone still has something for me to do here That and the quick reaction on the part of the other driver involved, even though 
he was technically at fault.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mld said:


> Yes, It could have been a lot worse. Guess someone still has something for me to do here That and the quick reaction on the part of the other driver involved, even though
> he was technically at fault.


Glad your ok Mld, and that someone who has given you a second chance at life, wants you to buy one of these Vans. Just think about it, people will think your really good, b/c you drive a Mercedes.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

I bought one of these. Sure like having a warehouse on wheels with me all of the time. Really wanted the Sprinter by Mercedes. The extra ten thousand stopped me. The Sprinter is two feet longer though, than the Nissan. The Nissan is ten feet behind the seat to the back. Pretty sure the Sprinter is twelve.
http://autos.aol.com/cars-Nissan-NV+Cargo+NV2500+HD-2013/photos/


----------



## Mudslinger

Tim0282 said:


> I bought one of these. Sure like having a warehouse on wheels with me all of the time. Really wanted the Sprinter by Mercedes. The extra ten thousand stopped me. The Sprinter is two feet longer though, than the Nissan. The Nissan is ten feet behind the seat to the back. Pretty sure the Sprinter is twelve.
> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Nissan-NV+Cargo+NV2500+HD-2013/photos/


I really like having a vehicle I can stand in, wish I would have bought one years ago. The sprinters are nice, but a cube van is so much cheaper. I'm averaging around 16- 17 mpg loaded with my 16' diesel Ford cube. Not as good as a sprinter but for the price difference I can deal with it. I'm like a dog very territorial, and with a bigger vehicle I can have my own space even on a cramped remodel.:yes:


----------



## saskataper

Tim0282 said:


> I bought one of these. Sure like having a warehouse on wheels with me all of the time. Really wanted the Sprinter by Mercedes. The extra ten thousand stopped me. The Sprinter is two feet longer though, than the Nissan. The Nissan is ten feet behind the seat to the back. Pretty sure the Sprinter is twelve.
> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Nissan-NV+Cargo+NV2500+HD-2013/photos/


I really like those nissans, I think I'm going to have to settle for getting my wife's van once it's time for new vehicles though, it's a loaded to the nut Toyota, leather, DVD, JBL surround, power sliding doors and rear door, it's even got laser guided cruise, and it'll fit 8' sheets in the back!


----------



## Tim0282

I agree with both of you guys. The cube van would be great. One problem I have is, I have two guys with me. So I need the third seat. There is a pizza truck for sale here in town. Low miles, 125,000. Has a Cat motor in it. Huge box on it. I suppose it is 16'. But it is probably four feet off the ground at the back door. But the guy will take 8,000.00 for it. It purrs like a kitten. That motor sounds so good. Was hard to pass up. Well I haven't completely. As I type this I am talking myself into it. Good price and has a lot of life in it. The back door has been dinged a little. Hmmm.....


----------



## gazman

Tim0282 said:


> I bought one of these. Sure like having a warehouse on wheels with me all of the time. Really wanted the Sprinter by Mercedes. The extra ten thousand stopped me. The Sprinter is two feet longer though, than the Nissan. The Nissan is ten feet behind the seat to the back. Pretty sure the Sprinter is twelve.
> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Nissan-NV+Cargo+NV2500+HD-2013/photos/



That looks cool Tim. We dont get that van over here, as a matter a fact Nissan does not do any vans over here. That prompted me to look at the Nissan USA web site, man are we being done over. You guys have four times the range of vehicles and at half the price. I did notice though that Diesel does not appear to be an option. I find that the torque and economy of a diesel is hard to beat. My Nissan Navara (Frontera USA) develops 405 Foot Pounds @ 2000 rpm. Great for towing. My wife has VW Diesel and it pulls like a train and gets over 600 miles to a tank.
One of those vans would be cool though :yes:.


----------



## Tim0282

I kinda wish they offered diesel. I have a 2005 Ford diesel with 308,000 miles on it. It pulls trailers much easier than the Nissan. But the Nissan has great power by itself. They seem to be built well. Solid truck. And gets the same mileage as the Ford. 14-15 mpg. So OK for a truck. Don't think they will let us get much better than that in a truck in the US.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Let's see how long that beauty stays clean but very nice ...... It makes me almost think twice about having a truck....2005 gmc Sierra step side but I hate the step side it's hard to fit 4' wide anything in there because the bed is little narrow..... But I have my ford ranger coming back from Bc so now I will have 2 trucks


----------



## Tim0282

It was clean before I got in it. The very second I got in, it had drywall dust in it. It happens.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> It was clean before I got in it. The very second I got in, it had drywall dust in it. It happens.


 You make me proud Tim!! :thumbup:


----------



## keke

I think this is good idea http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/fleets-trucks-and-accessories/the-work-van-that-wasn-t.aspx


----------



## moore

Dat nice!! Dat real nice!:yes: 

Talk me out of It !!! And hurry up!!!::whistling2: LOL!!!

Fr8train don't want to know what the whif said about it!


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Dat nice!! Dat real nice!:yes:
> 
> Talk me out of It !!! And hurry up!!!::whistling2: LOL!!!
> 
> Fr8train don't want to know what the whif said about it!


 Hahaha Moore!!
Just go for it but it wont be like that for long!!!!


----------



## mld

Bought a van this weekend, E350 with the 7.3 diesel.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Very nice mld looks like a ton of room in there. Now you will have to fill the van up with more tools lol


----------



## mld

Toontowntaper said:


> Very nice mld looks like a ton of room in there. Now you will have to fill the van up with more tools lol


More tools isn't the problem, getting the tools in there in an organized manner is the problem. My other vans have started organized and ended up not so much, Moore or less you might say!:whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Lol yeah my truck use to be organized .... I still have to build a box to go under my back seat. And throw my job box in the back of my truck again. But I have to take it in for service my tie rod or ball joint is starting to go on the front driver side  ........ I would pull my trailer around but it's filled with other tools I don't need on my jobs


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Dat nice!! Dat real nice!:yes:
> 
> Talk me out of It !!! And hurry up!!!::whistling2: LOL!!!
> 
> Fr8train don't want to know what the whif said about it!


Well there's your answer...... no ones talking you out of it, we all think you work hard and you deserve it. 
*Whif!!!* ......fetch me cheque book


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Well there's your answer...... no ones talking you out of it, we all think you work hard and you deserve it.
> *Whif!!!* ......fetch me cheque book


Yeah...I wish..The whif brought me down to earf.
We will be buying a new vehicle soon,,,but not for either of us.
Damn kids!:furious:.....Daddy will half to settle for an older truck with low miles.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Bought a van this weekend, E350 with the 7.3 diesel.
> 
> View attachment 8054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8055


GO ON PIMP!!!! Dem some nice rims:yes:


----------



## mld

moore said:


> GO ON PIMP!!!! Dem some nice rims:yes:


Yeah, figured if things get slow round here, with rims like that I could head south and work for TF.:whistling2:


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Yeah, figured if things get slow round here, with rims like that I could head south and work for TF.:whistling2:


That aint gonna work for ya either ..Unless it came with a port-o-john and a microwave Besides ...They aint all gonna fit in that van!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> That aint gonna work for ya either ..Unless it came with a port-o-john and a microwave Besides ...They aint all gonna fit in that van!


Hey what's wrong with bringing a microwave on the jobsite? Done it too many times :yes:. Unless it is an Astro van, then you aint a real mexican hanger/finisher!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Yeah...I wish..The whif brought me down to earf.
> We will be buying a new vehicle soon,,,but not for either of us.
> Damn kids!:furious:.....Daddy will half to settle for an older truck with low miles.










give your truck to your kids, tell them they half to clean it out, and it's theirs........ that should keep them busy.

Then tell your whif to buy you the truck,,,if not,,,, you will not come on DWT to play with your little drywall friends,,,,instead,,,,, you will teach your kids how to throw stones at bats:whistling2:

....still laugh when I think of your bat story.......:thumbup:


----------



## mld

thefinisher said:


> Hey what's wrong with bringing a microwave on the jobsite? Done it too many times :yes:. Unless it is an Astro van, then you aint a real mexican hanger/finisher!


Hey 2buck, you ain't a real Mexican hanger/finisher!


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> give your truck to your kids, tell them they half to clean it out, and it's theirs........ that should keep them busy.
> 
> Then tell your whif to buy you the truck,,,if not,,,, you will not come on DWT to play with your little drywall friends,,,,instead,,,,, you will teach your kids how to throw stones at bats:whistling2:
> 
> ....still laugh when I think of your bat story.......:thumbup:


Hey Son !! Watch this! 

If I throw this rock In The air that bat will follow It to the ground.....
or...the center of your Mothers wind shield!:blink: 

She laughs about it now...The day It happened ? Not so pleasant !


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mld said:


> Hey 2buck, you ain't a real Mexican hanger/finisher!


Your right,,,,,,,,,,, microwave,,, thats some type of cooking utensil is it not? Wouldn't know how to use one:whistling2:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Hey what's wrong with bringing a microwave on the jobsite? Done it too many times :yes:. Unless it is an Astro van, then you aint a real mexican hanger/finisher!


This gets em back to the boarder quicker ...If your a real hanger /Finisher..


----------



## mld

moore said:


> This gets em back to the boarder quicker ...If your a real hanger /Finisher..


Ouch! Burn! Sorry I brought you into this TF! LOL


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> This gets em back to the boarder quicker ...If your a real hanger /Finisher..


Haha hell no! The lightning stays in my garage washed and waxed and gets taken out either to drive on a sunny weekend or get washed and waxed again. :yes: Only exception here is if I go to the racetrack . 

Although I have put 4 bucks of scaffolding in the back of it before to take to a job site


----------



## fr8train

thefinisher said:


> Haha hell no! The lightning stays in my garage washed and waxed and gets taken out either to drive on a sunny weekend or get washed and waxed again. :yes: Only exception here is if I go to the racetrack .
> 
> Although I have put 4 bucks of scaffolding in the back of it before to take to a job site



I never understood this line of thinking. I buy a vehicle to....I don't know DRIVE IT! The whole trailer queen/ fair weather vehicle just don't make sense to me. Maybe I just can't afford to buy a vehicle that is just going to sit around.


----------



## gazman

I get far more joy out of driving my truck than washing it:yes:


----------



## moore

A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind:yes:


----------



## thefinisher

fr8train said:


> I never understood this line of thinking. I buy a vehicle to....I don't know DRIVE IT! The whole trailer queen/ fair weather vehicle just don't make sense to me. Maybe I just can't afford to buy a vehicle that is just going to sit around.


I did daily drive it for 6 years but now I have a work truck to drive everyday. Also it is a collectible only manufactured in limited numbers. Want to keep it as nice as I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Ford lightnings are nice my buddies dad has one .... Changes the pully system and some other stuff. Damn thing is fast has over 500hp. And just like you he doesn't drive it I figure why not drive it But same idea collectible blah blah blah lol. I have a 05 gmc Sierra step side that I'm sure one day in the future it will be known as a collectible also lol


----------



## thefinisher

Toontowntaper said:


> Ford lightnings are nice my buddies dad has one .... Changes the pully system and some other stuff. Damn thing is fast has over 500hp. And just like you he doesn't drive it I figure why not drive it But same idea collectible blah blah blah lol. I have a 05 gmc Sierra step side that I'm sure one day in the future it will be known as a collectible also lol


Must be a newer one.... My dad has an 04' with over 850 hp to the rear wheels . Very fun to take down the track :yes:


----------



## keke

I want 1 to :yes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QYc7UH9yUQ8#at=65


----------



## A smooth finish

keke said:


> I want 1 to :yes:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QYc7UH9yUQ8#at=65


A good friend of mine has a buddy that moved out there to work for Icon. They make some sick stuff.


----------



## icerock drywall

I think I want this:yes:


----------



## silverstilts

icerock drywall said:


> I think I want this:yes:


 I would too without the side glass panels though, looks really nice.


----------



## Kiwiman

You'll have to buy it now Ice, they already got your name on it


----------



## moore

I see those Nisson box vans everywhere now! I think Tim has one . There kinda growing on me.. I was at the supply looking at one a sparky had just bought ..When he opened the back doors I was like WOW!!! I could throw all kinds of chit over my shoulder in this thing! :yes:


----------



## cazna

My old nissans getting on and costing me in repairs now, What to do what to do?? These seem like great value with some big brand names on it, Good warrentys, A second hand hilux or Nissan or ford or holden with 100,000kms on it is almost the same price.

http://www.foton.co.nz/


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> I see those Nisson box vans everywhere now! I think Tim has one . There kinda growing on me.. I was at the supply looking at one a sparky had just bought ..When he opened the back doors I was like WOW!!! I could throw all kinds of chit over my shoulder in this thing! :yes:


Since the back end is 10 feet long and 6'2 tall, you would be amazed at the amount of stuff it will hold!


----------



## Mudslinger

icerock drywall said:


> I think I want this:yes:


Now if you could get those graphics with this transit we would have a winner! Think of how impressed builders would be when you pulled sideways into the project.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsaTAmMHVXc


----------



## Captain Drywall

Please don't buy a Chinese truck or van http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0VjwU8cWEw


----------



## cazna

Captain Drywall said:


> Please don't buy a Chinese truck or van http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0VjwU8cWEw


Deep stuff captain drywall, I think I will bow out and just say no comment.


----------



## Captain Drywall

*china*



cazna said:


> Deep stuff captain drywall, I think I will bow out and just say no comment.


I'll say it, they will do us harm


----------



## keke

not a bad idea http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/flee...ulance-finds-second-life-as-a-work-truck.aspx


----------



## Mudslinger

keke said:


> not a bad idea http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/flee...ulance-finds-second-life-as-a-work-truck.aspx


I was going to do that myself, but then I saw how it worked out for a buddy. Everyone would get worked up on the job site thinking someone had been hurt. 2 of his big accounts told him to get rid of it or they wouldn't use him anymore. My Dad had an employee that drove a hearse to the job site with no problems though. He taped during the day, and moved bodies during the night lol. Just remember people die in ambulance's, but a hearse only carries a corpse was what he always would say when given a hard time about ghost's riding to the job site with him.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

http://fordcommercialgraphics.com/c...1b07c03d001239e20f15g01h00j00k41m4n0p20130910 let me see what your van would look like


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> http://fordcommercialgraphics.com/c...1b07c03d001239e20f15g01h00j00k41m4n0p20130910 let me see what your van would look like


FORD?


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> FORD?


 just open it moore !


----------



## Bevelation

moore said:


> FORD?


At least they circle the problem.


----------



## killerjune

quebec truck


----------



## Tim0282

Nice truck!


----------



## Captain Drywall

Id like this van, keeping in mind i do mainly patches and wallpaper removal and paint. also this van is made in USA 
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2013/07/first-drive-2013-nissan-nv200-compact-cargo-van-video/


----------



## boco

Boy that does look perfect for a drywaller. What kinda of truck/van is that? How much per gal/L? What is the engine?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Looks like a Mercedes Sprinter. Nice truck.


----------



## boco

New truck is finally at home. Its not new but I got sick of waiting for a new one to come ( up to 2 weeks). This one was priced right with low milage.


----------



## moore

Nice Boco! :thumbsup: Keep this one on the road!!!!



oh!! You got the topper on that one ! there nice ..


----------



## boco

moore said:


> Nice Boco! :thumbsup: Keep this one on the road!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh!! You got the topper on that one ! there nice ..


 Ya the topper was already on it. Never had one or a cap before. Really nice. It was raining today and turned to snow at nitetime. Big plus. I just need to add a ladder rack and my old hitch and I am really ready to rock and roll.:thumbup:


----------



## moore

The fuel pump ate It on my truck Friday ....I'm working out of the whifs Matrix this weekend ....I miss my baby!!!!  The whif's car...It's ...It's...just too CLEAN!!! It smells good !! It's making me sick!


----------



## gazman

If you put your mind to it I reckon it should not take you to long to dirty it up.


----------



## keke

my advice:
be careful because it doesn't clean itself


----------



## saskataper

moore said:


> The fuel pump ate It on my truck Friday ....I'm working out of the whifs Matrix this weekend ....I miss my baby!!!!  The whif's car...It's ...It's...just too CLEAN!!! It smells good !! It's making me sick!


Don't those matrix's have an all plastic cargo area and rear seat backs with tie downs? Should be an easy clean. We looked at buying one a few years back, and I thought that was a cool feature.


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> Don't those matrix's have an all plastic cargo area and rear seat backs with tie downs? Should be an easy clean. We looked at buying one a few years back, and I thought that was a cool feature.


The wife's Is a 2010 .. She likes It ..
It rides like a covered wagon If you ask me..:whistling2:


----------



## moore

keke said:


> my advice:
> be careful because it doesn't clean itself


She had 1 rule! NO SMOKING!! I found it mighty hard to keep a *** lit while holding it out the window at 60 mph! :laughing:

I stopped by the car washa this evening and gave it a good scrub .
After I cleared my tools out tonight I gave the interior a good once over...She'll be ahhright!! 

Now I half to sit around tomorrow waiting on a call to get my baby back


----------



## Tim0282

My old faithful truck with 305,000 miles on it has a blown head gasket. I took it to a shop 108 miles from me 'cuz he said he had a two day turn around. One day to take it apart, one day to put it back together. Took it last Sunday. It hasn't been shoved in the door, yet. Still sitting out in the parking lot. Now I'm gonna whine. I drove it last Sunday those 108 miles at no more than thirty miles an hour, no heater and had to stop every mile or two to add water. The high temperature for the day was 5°. Man was I cold when I got there! And there it just sits. Happy camper, I am.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> My old faithful truck with 305,000 miles on it has a blown head gasket. I took it to a shop 108 miles from me 'cuz he said he had a two day turn around. One day to take it apart, one day to put it back together. Took it last Sunday. It hasn't been shoved in the door, yet. Still sitting out in the parking lot. Now I'm gonna whine. I drove it last Sunday those 108 miles at no more than thirty miles an hour, no heater and had to stop every mile or two to add water. The high temperature for the day was 5°. Man was I cold when I got there! And there it just sits. Happy camper, I am.


I'd be pissed Tim!! 


Mine's 3 miles away. If they call me tomorrow and say it's ready and going before the wife gets home,, I'll hoof It up there! No joke!


----------



## Tim0282

I'm really trying hard not to be mad at them. People wait on me quite often. So, I guess turn about is fair play.


----------



## D A Drywall

Sure two day turn around. But he probably never said which two days. Lucky for me my mechanic is literally next door. Great guy that gives neighbors preferential service.


----------



## A smooth finish

I have a guy thats a Mobile mechanic. He comes right to you. My fuel pump went out he replaced it right where it sat. Didnt have to even get it towed.


----------



## D A Drywall

Smooth that more than tops me. Even though my guy is so close I still need to get towed from time to time. Mobile would be awesome.


----------



## moore

I'm freakin drooling !!! Sweet!!


----------



## taper71

moore said:


> 2014 GMC Sierra Pickup Truck Box and Cargo Innovation - YouTube
> 
> 
> I'm freakin drooling !!! Sweet!!


I bought 1 last Thursday. My old dodge was just breaking down too much. I got the 2014 duramax 2500. It does not have the bumper steps or box lights, but have to say that I love the truck :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

taper71 said:


> I bought 1 last Thursday. My old dodge was just breaking down too much. I got the 2014 duramax 2500. It does not have the bumper steps or box lights, but have to say that I love the truck :thumbsup:


Good on you 71!! You deserve it! 


Just slap some clap on clap offs under the rails And you'll have bed lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

someone is getting a new work truck in 2 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

Those Duramax's are sweet. Even though I'm a ford person I can't say enough good about my dads 06 GMC duramax. Has 250k I think and hasn't had the first problem... knock on wood . Then again 250k for a diesel is a cake walk.


----------



## icerock drywall

here it is


----------



## D A Drywall

That's a pretty sweet truck Ice. Love the color too.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Hell ya thats a sick truck whats the mpg on it


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> here it is


Damn you!! :furious: ...................:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Damn you!! :furious: ...................:jester:


working on some cool rimes


----------



## Tim0282

Based on the sticker price in the window, looks like you got a real good deal! Nice job!


----------



## icerock drywall

Tim0282 said:


> Based on the sticker price in the window, looks like you got a real good deal! Nice job!


we went down 1,300 I spent $25 and had it looked over ...found that the hubs needed work and he said we will fix it ...going to spend 400 on rims from another truck in the yard...I almost got this one but it has 80,000 miles...what do you think ...should I get the rims from this truck?


----------



## Tim0282

I'd take this truck with the rims from the other truck. Just work out a good deal for me!


----------



## drywallmike08

I want to go back to a pickup. Vans are not for me ! I bought this 4 years ago and I now hate it.


----------



## drywallmike08




----------



## icerock drywall

Tim0282 said:


> I'd take this truck with the rims from the other truck. Just work out a good deal for me!


lol...that funny tim:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

But I'm serious!


----------



## icerock drywall

Tim0282 said:


> But I'm serious!


 Price: $19,990 88,872 miles


----------



## Tim0282

I haven't looked at truck prices, but that doesn't sound so bad. Or does it? You have looked, you know the prices. Is it a half ton or 3/4? 4 wheel drive?


----------



## icerock drywall

Tim0282 said:


> I haven't looked at truck prices, but that doesn't sound so bad. Or does it? You have looked, you know the prices. Is it a half ton or 3/4? 4 wheel drive?


 Price: $19,990 Vin: Click Here for VIN Mileage: 88,872 miles Stock #: 4929 Exterior: silver birch Engine: V8
5.3L V8 Interior: Black Transmission: Automatic 4-Speed Trim/Package: LT1 Fuel Type: Gasoline/E85


----------



## icerock drywall

I want this topperhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvKSsrgWwg8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvKSsrgWwg8


----------



## Mudslinger

I was looking at these for my next truck because I hate crawling on my knees. http://www.spacekap.com/models-diablo.php


----------



## icerock drywall

Mudslinger said:


> I was looking at these for my next truck because I hate crawling on my knees. http://www.spacekap.com/models-diablo.php


this would help


----------



## Tim0282

icerock drywall said:


> this would help


Now that's pretty cool!


----------



## icerock drywall

Tim0282 said:


> Now that's pretty cool!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EvBoEpt0lc


----------



## icerock drywall

this is cool https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEWEvwkIwUE


----------



## Magic

That rail would be nice except for the crap that falls off and get lodged under the slider.


----------



## icerock drywall

Magic said:


> That rail would be nice except for the crap that falls off and get lodged under the slider.


I think you would have to make higher side that would flip down


----------



## saskataper

I'm ready for a new vehicle pretty quick, my 99 windstar is finally on her last legs
Now what to buy? I've liked having a van but I think a truck is the way to go, I really like the Toyota tundras but can't figure which would be better, a crewcab with a 5.5' box or the smaller double cab with a 6.5' box. I have three little kids and it would be great to be able to toss them in the back with lots of room but a 5.5' box seems way to small. 
What do you guys think? Van or truck? Big cab, short box or big box, smaller cab? 
I love the idea of a cap and a bed slide, that would make things easy.


----------



## gazman

How about the crew cab and a trailer. Come friday arvo drop the trailer and you have an empty truck.:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

I have a little s10 and I had a van before I much rather have the truck even though I have a 1/4 of the space. Driving 40 miles everyday 50$ worth of gas lasts me a week. A small trailer is next on my list. I dont think ill ever go back to a van but I also dont hang so could be different for you


----------



## boco

Dont ask.


----------



## icerock drywall

Monday @ 4:30 I will pick up my new truck:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Tick, tick, counting down


----------



## Captain Drywall

where do the buckets go?


----------



## Magic

icerock drywall said:


> Monday @ 4:30 I will pick up my new truck:thumbup:


What truck did you decide on??? When I was in the market for a new truck the only thing that mattered was it had to have the 8' bed and 0% financing.


----------



## icerock drywall

Magic said:


> What truck did you decide on??? When I was in the market for a new truck the only thing that mattered was it had to have the 8' bed and 0% financing.


I will use my trailer for anything big...I have 4 kids so I don't want a 4 door with a 8' bed...and have to pull my 16 and 10 foot trailer
going with the truck with the topper and going to make a pull out


----------



## saskataper

I think that's what I'm going to go for. A truck with a topper and sliding bed, the only thing I'll really miss about a van is keeping everything nice and warm.


----------



## icerock drywall

saskataper said:


> I think that's what I'm going to go for. A truck with a topper and sliding bed, the only thing I'll really miss about a van is keeping everything nice and warm.


would a solar space heater work http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/yago93.html


----------



## boco

I am looking for a cap for my newest Tacoma. I had a topper on the truck i got in January and it was great. It was the one that slides open and closed. The only problem with topper is the ladder rack gets in the way. Anyway the best feature in my truck is the hands free talk, text, and navigation. Everything runs through radio via bluetooth. I also have a inverter being installed in tailgate at my next service.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic

There is an inverter on my local craigslist but didnt know what it was. Crap, bet its sold by now. My fj cruiser has a 120 plug and it sure comes in handy.


----------



## boco

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P1800BB-BLA...59?pt=US_Power_Inverters_&hash=item3f3804488b This one should fit your FJ cruiser.


----------



## icerock drywall

boco said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/P1800BB-BLA...59?pt=US_Power_Inverters_&hash=item3f3804488b This one should fit your FJ cruiser.


http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...pkins+Manufacturing&mc=HOP&pt=N1543&ppt=C0241


----------



## icerock drywall

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33766219&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like_tagged


----------



## icerock drywall

still working on it


----------



## icerock drywall

with spray rock chip proof


----------



## gazman

Looking good Ice.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

tinted front windows keeps the heat out:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> still working on it


I have two totes with wheels...the other one is on a job


----------



## moore

Are you Married to a rich Women ice??:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Are you Married to a rich Women ice??:blink:


she dose have a good job...the 4 kids take all the money we make


----------



## Kiwiman

That chip proof paint came up good Ice, is that the DIY spray can stuff?


----------



## icerock drywall

Kiwiman said:


> That chip proof paint came up good Ice, is that the DIY spray can stuff?


no I spent 380 to have it done ...it was the first bug hard he did ...I said to him just do it.
next year the bed will come off and I will have him spray the hole under and under my hood 3 ''


----------



## drywall guy158

nice truck icerock .....like what was done with the chip proof paint !!


----------



## Tim0282

A little jealous here in Iowa. Nice truck, Ice!


----------



## moore

Looks like I won't see a new work truck for many years! 
This one gets a license next week ...With another just a few years behind !

YEP!! Looks Ole Pop Will be sporting the messy Silverado for at'least another 200,000 miles :whistling2:


----------



## mld

What is it?


----------



## mld

We got a Taurus for our oldest, next one started drivers training today. Another two in the next four years. Man I'm feeling old!


----------



## moore

mld said:


> What is it?


 Corolla . Should last the kid through Collage .. I hope!
Only 40,000 miles . CLEAN!


----------



## mld

Nice!


----------



## moore

You got your kid a Ford!!!!!! LOL!!!



I almost bought a Ford focus ! Way too many miles tho!


----------



## mld

How about this one?


----------



## moore

mld said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 10909


I had a 1970 ranger 360 big block Mike ...It never passed by a gas station ! I even got in trouble a few times for the pipes ... But she sounded good! :thumbsup: I have no prob's With a Ford !


----------



## moore

mld said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 10909


That's back when a truck was a truck! You didn't see every tom **** and harry driving around in one like you do now! Just to look cool !:whistling2: 

That's why they cost so much now! Jack wads that have no need for them buy them just cause they can afford It! 40k for a work truck? That's not a work truck!! That's a banker using a vehicle to take his kitchen trash off in the morning !


----------



## chris

mld said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 10909


 Nice truck :thumbsup: I had a 77 Highboy shortbox with a 400 mod. Great truck I miss it still and its been 20 years. And moore your right about that Toyota:thumbsup:


----------



## mld

I only wish that was my truck! I had a 79 camper special 4x4 with a 460 4 barrel. Got rear ended by a semi in an ice storm, totaled. Man, I wish I still had that truck!


----------



## MrWillys

I started with a Ford Ranger, and went to F250, 460, and then a 90 F150 company truck. In 2001 I ordered a F150 to be my nice truck with a shell, and carpet in the back. It just turned 100,000 miles recently, and is our daily driver. When I quit teaching, and back into the field in 08 I bought this 94 with 95,000 original miles. I gave it to my daughter with 186,000 in 2012.


----------



## Tim0282

That is one nice, clean truck! And the best part is, it's a Ford!! :thumbup:




MrWillys said:


> I started with a Ford Ranger, and went to F250, 460, and then a 90 F150 company truck. In 2001 I ordered a F150 to be my nice truck with a shell, and carpet in the back. It just turned 100,000 miles recently, and is our daily driver. When I quit teaching, and back into the field in 08 I bought this 94 with 95,000 original miles. I gave it to my daughter with 186,000 in 2012.


----------



## icerock drywall

bow tie


----------



## thefinisher

My work trucks.....


----------



## thefinisher

The lightning has 205,000 miles on the stock shortblock and the 4x4 has 257,000 miles..... Lightning does work on the street and the 4x4 does work while I'm hunting.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> My work trucks.....


Them ain't work trucks!


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> The lightning has 205,000 miles on the stock shortblock and the 4x4 has 257,000 miles..... Lightning does work on the street and the 4x4 does work while I'm hunting.


 Nice trucks Finisher! Gotta love old Ford trucks. I've always had Chevy toys. Go figure. That Lightning with 200k plus is proof how good they are.


----------



## moore

I want to see what your workers drive TF...That would be more up my alley ! :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

MrWillys said:


> Nice trucks Finisher! Gotta love old Ford trucks. I've always had Chevy toys. Go figure. That Lightning with 200k plus is proof how good they are.


Yeah, 200k on on stock shortblock. I put aluminum heads on and roller cam in last winter. Has had a supercharger on it for about 80k miles.... not to mention a bit of spray here and there . Still runs great though. The other truck's motor is 100% stock and going strong.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I want to see what your workers drive TF...That would be more up my alley ! :thumbup:


The lightning has actually done quite a bit of work hauling scaffolding and mud/extra rock around. My hunting truck has only hauled about 20 sheets. Our day to day drive around truck is a 2006 GMC Duramax. Hard to beat a diesel for reliability. My eventual goal is to get a ford PSD in the same body style as my other trucks. And most of my workers drive vans or SUV's.. One guy drives around an Escalade :yes:. Guess we are paying him well enough lol.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> One guy drives around an Escalade :yes:. Guess we are paying him well enough lol.


That's an easy payment to make when there's 5 guys pitching in! :whistling2:


----------



## mld

And they live in it!


----------



## mld

Yeah, I know TF, shameless stereotyping but I couldn't resist.


----------



## moore

mld;1 shameless stereotyping but I couldn't resist.[/QUOTE said:


> kinda hard not to!


----------



## thefinisher

Lol, for arguments sake it is one guy and his wife driving the escalade. His helpers show up in an expedition. :thumbsup: Generally when I have to finish out a project I drive our 07 Ranger Danger


----------



## mld

thefinisher said:


> Lol, for arguments sake it is one guy and his wife driving the escalade. His helpers show up in an expedition. :thumbsup: Generally when I have to finish out a project I drive our 07 Ranger Danger


Wow! Can't wait to see what Moore does with this post! Jk TF, for a guy your age, you are the best sport I've seen. If my kids come into my business with the same sense of humor you've got, I'll be happy.


----------



## thefinisher

mld said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see what Moore does with this post! Jk TF, for a guy your age, you are the best sport I've seen. If my kids come into my business with the same sense of humor you've got, I'll be happy.


Lol I don't worry about Moore too much although we have got into our matches . The truth is him and I do work in a similar fashion. He is a lot like my dad except younger. Dad is a hawk/knife finisher and is straight OLD SCHOOL. Had to teach him some new stuff these last few years as it is hard to adapt to a better way if your used to something. I grew up with a foot in my @zz while learning how to hand finish. I'm sure he did the same judging by his work. At the end of the day we all have different opinions :thumbsup:. It's a matter of whether or not you choose to respect them or not....


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see what Moore does with this post! Jk TF, for a guy your age, you are the best sport I've seen. If my kids come into my business with the same sense of humor you've got, I'll be happy.


He's a good business man too. I may give the guy a hard time about his crew and the prices he needs to charge to keep the ball rolling / keep his men busy ...don't think I don't understand his situation ..I do.
Running a crew of hangers and finishers on those large homes is a huge headache and a full time job !! I watched my Dad do It for many years .

The business side of the trade is something I've never really cared for ..I was a worker bee for the ole man for 23 years and was happy as a pig in chit with that!! When he retired I had two choices ..Go on my own ,or work for the other guys..Since the only man that I could tolerate taking orders from was retired I had to go on my own.. Most of my ole mans people came to me and stuck with me ..but most of them were his age!:whistling2: Although I stuck with my/dads prices Which was a fair price 10 years ago It's just not enough now.. So yeah I get a little pissed with the low labor prices I have to compete against at times.. but Don't think TF A'int making Money!!! Those [so called] Work trucks he has are nice clean trucks ,but there old trucks! That tells me ..The company money goes back to the company ... If he were driving a 2014 $45,000 Ford ...I'd lay It on him!!!!


My hat's off to any construction trade that's still in works since 07...It's been a hard 7 years! Even for the ......:whistling2:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol I don't worry about Moore too much although we have got into our matches . The truth is him and I do work in a similar fashion. He is a lot like my dad except younger. Dad is a hawk/knife finisher and is straight OLD SCHOOL. Had to teach him some new stuff these last few years as it is hard to adapt to a better way if your used to something. I grew up with a foot in my @zz while learning how to hand finish. I'm sure he did the same judging by his work. At the end of the day we all have different opinions :thumbsup:. It's a matter of whether or not you choose to respect them or not....


I'm heading down there one day TF....But don't punch me In the face when I get there!! I Have enough scars as It Is ! 

I don't wan't to work with you tho! If It's cool with the crew ...Through me In the mix!:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I'm heading down there one day TF....But don't punch me In the face when I get there!! I Have enough scars as It Is !
> 
> I don't wan't to work with you tho! If It's cool with the crew ...Through me In the mix!:thumbsup:


Lol you couldn't keep up with the mexicans :jester:. I definitely wouldn't punch you in the face. I think you would like Charleston :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol you couldn't keep up with the mexicans



 :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

Well probably the only difference is that they put their tapes on with a banjo or a bazooka on rare occasion. I guess other than the box, they hand finish everything. Perhaps you are part mexican moore? :jester:


----------



## moore

Work truck! :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

I have had 6 bucks of scaffold in my lightning before :jester:


----------



## MrWillys

One thing I miss about not working was leaving the house at 4am and flying across the bay bridge into San Francisco looking at the city lights. I'd get loaded to save the delivery charge on my job cost, and fly back across the bridge, because we started at 6am.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> I have had 6 bucks of scaffold in my lightning before :jester:


Oh my!! Did you have to load them yourself ???


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Oh my!! Did you have to load them yourself ???


Unfortunately


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Unfortunately


Are you OK??


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Are you OK??


I'm good. You doing alright?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

New truck. Well it's new to me.


----------



## icerock drywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> New truck. Well it's new to me.


looks nice...and the color is the same as my truck. we could team up:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher

P.A. ROCKER said:


> New truck. Well it's new to me.


Diesel?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

thefinisher said:


> Diesel?


No. If I could even find that same truck around here in a diesel it would be 4-5k more in price. I wish it was though.


----------



## moore

Nice truck Mike! ...Your old one looks better than mine!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Nice truck Mike! ...Your old one looks better than mine!!


Your truck looks better than my 95' 1500 that this 2500 is replacing.
Well, except your interior:whistling2:. The calcium and road salt is doing a number on the sheet metal.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Your truck looks better than my 95' 1500 that this 2500 is replacing.
> Well, except your interior:whistling2:. The calcium and road salt is doing a number on the sheet metal.


Yeah...You guys see more salt than we do in the winters..
Is your new one a 4.8 liter?


----------



## fr8train

Finally time to replace the old girl eh?


----------



## icerock drywall

my first work truck. what was yours?


----------



## gazman

Mr Willys will love you.


----------



## gazman

That is a long time ago Ice. I don't have any pics of my actual car but here is one I googled.


----------



## gazman

Then came one of these.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Yeah...You guys see more salt than we do in the winters..
> Is your new one a 4.8 liter?


No, it's a 6 liter K-2500 series truck. 
That was standard engine size, other engine options were the 6.6 diesel or the 8.1 gas.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> That is a long time ago Ice. I don't have any pics of my actual car but here is one I googled.


Can't remember now but isn't that the "EH" model and they had something like a 173 or 186 motor?


----------



## gazman

Close, it was a HR and you were right it had a 186 red motor. The EH was two models earlier it went EJ, EH, HD, then HR. I spent more time working on it than I did driving it. Mine had a two speed power glide, it did about 45mph in first and 85mph flat out.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> That is a long time ago Ice. I don't have any pics of my actual car but here is one I googled.


Bit of a lady puller that 1 Gaz:rockon:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> my first work truck. what was yours?


1976 Scottsdale long bed . Blue . My Dad and I painted It ..Well... Dad painted It ! Three on the tree 350 4 barrel .


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Close, it was a HR and you were right it had a 186 red motor. The EH was two models earlier it went EJ, EH, HD, then HR. I spent more time working on it than I did driving it. Mine had a two speed power glide, it did about 45mph in first and 85mph flat out.


Here's one of my old holdens I had nearly 30 years ago Gaz, I managed to get this one airbourne and I landed it on top of someones mailbox :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Those Toranas were pretty cool Jeff. What was in yours?
. Did you blokes get the GTR XU1 in NZ? In the LC they had a warm 186ci with triple strombergs, the uped the anty in the LJ with the 202ci. A bloke I knew had a genuine A9X, he let a mate drive it, he got it air born and that was the end of a 70k classic.


----------



## Kiwiman

To be quite honest Gaz I can't remember, I drowned a few brain cells back then :whistling2:
I thought it was the LJ but I have a funny idea it had a 186, maybe it was the LC with a 186 implant, might have been the 202 now I think about it, I can't even remember what carbs it had, I do remember it went like a cut cat anyway, they had the xu1 's here but they would have been few and far between.


----------



## MrWillys

This was my first car, 1966 Buick Skylark.








This was my 1974 Vega after my wife wrecked it. It had a destroked 400 CI. A 327 crank in a 400.








My first new vehicle, and my first work truck was a 1983 Ford Ranger 4x4.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

one ride I had this is not the exact car but same color


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

did not know a 400 could sit in a Vega


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

wonder if Aaron cut this one in house


----------



## JustMe

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did not know a 400 could sit in a Vega


That's another reason why I'm interested in 4D printing 'sci fi' - cars and the like that get bent up, hail damage, ...., and will be able to return to their original shape.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBaIdvgbBAM


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did not know a 400 could sit in a Vega


A friend of mine put a 351 in a Ford Pinto . 

He spent more time under the hood than he did in the drivers seat..But when she was well ! She was hell! Coming off the line all four tires came off the ground!!:yes:


----------



## jswain

Kiwiman said:


> Here's one of my old holdens I had nearly 30 years ago Gaz, I managed to get this one airbourne and I landed it on top of someones mailbox :whistling2:


Hey Kiwi I leant to drive in a 186 Torana like this one. Love those cars!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> A friend of mine put a 351 in a Ford Pinto .
> 
> He spent more time under the hood than he did in the drivers seat..But when she was well ! She was hell! Coming off the line all four tires came off the ground!!:yes:


bro of mine when we were kids had a 283 in a older gm when he leaned on it he would swing the steering wheel around to show us the front wheels were of the ground,

hitchhiking when a kid at night, guy pulls over and its about an 84 Chev Truck (lorrie) 4 hundred and 54 cubic inches of American muscle:thumbsup: tightened down in a motor,:thumbsup:dream motor for bracket racers,:thumbsup: we leaned on it then he hits the light on top of the cab. Airplane landing light:thumbsup:, seen a wall of trees on the side of the road, speeeed! Im sure it would dust any Vauxhaul.


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> bro of mine when we were kids had a 283 in a older gm when he leaned on it he would swing the steering wheel around to show us the front wheels were of the ground,
> 
> hitchhiking when a kid at night, guy pulls over and its about an 84 Chev Truck (lorrie) 4 hundred and 54 cubic inches of American muscle:thumbsup: tightened down in a motor,:thumbsup:dream motor for bracket racers,:thumbsup: we leaned on it then he hits the light on top of the cab. Airplane landing light:thumbsup:, seen a wall of trees on the side of the road, speeeed! Im sure it would dust any Vauxhaul.


What's a lorrie joe? Eldorado ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> What's a lorrie joe? Eldorado ?


For the British Aussies, we say Truck they say Lorrie we say gas they say petrol

:blink:


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> For the British Aussies, we say Truck they say Lorrie we say gas they say petrol
> 
> :blink:


 
Lorry


----------



## MrWillys

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did not know a 400 could sit in a Vega


Joe, the Vega came out in 71, but used a aluminum block 4 cyl without steel sleeves. if you got 50,000 miles before it came apart you were doing good. GM introduced the Monza in 75 which is the same chassis and used V6's, and V8's. It was a very popular swap back then. I raced 5 Camaro's one night and smoked them all.
That old Malibu looks great, and my favorites were from 64 thru 67.


----------



## VANMAN

Did She wrap that thing round a tree?
Lucky u guy's drive and sit on the other side of the road/car!


----------



## MrWillys

Van, she was only 19 or 20 at this time, and had turned the steering wheel all the way to make a U-turn. She then put the throttle to the floor, and the car spun around and she hit a telephone pole. I'll never forget the cop chewing me out for having such a car as I stood there at the gas station where it sat. She spent a day in the hospital, and two weeks later I pulled a 1/4" piece of glass from her forehead. This was in 1982, or 83 and most of the dents you see on the body were from me hitting it with a big hammer venting my anger. I put it back together with another body, but she wouldn't get in it, so I sold it. I had many hours in that car.


----------



## thefinisher

Our real work truck...


----------



## MrWillys

I'm thankful we always used aluminum scaffolding. That just looks heavy. Maybe because Upright started in Berkeley, CA?


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Our real work truck...


Sweet!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> Joe, the Vega came out in 71, but used a aluminum block 4 cyl without steel sleeves. if you got 50,000 miles before it came apart you were doing good. GM introduced the Monza in 75 which is the same chassis and used V6's, and V8's. It was a very popular swap back then. I raced 5 Camaro's one night and smoked them all.
> That old Malibu looks great, and my favorites were from 64 thru 67.



yes I seen a couple crazies out with 350 small block vega dust out porche and mustangs,

I have to add from the sheer American street muscle in a light vehicle like that, cracked many a bell housing


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I'm thankful we always used aluminum scaffolding. That just looks heavy. Maybe because Upright started in Berkeley, CA?


It's heavy and safe!


----------



## moore

You don't use the 10' walk planks TF?


----------



## moore

When I was just knee high to a grass hopper I remember my Dad pulling up the drive in a 1955 Apache . He bought It for my Grandfather [his dad] 
My Grandparents lived on a farm I spent much time there in the summer months ..They were not wealthy by no means ,but I learned a lot from them by living off the land. I will never forget When grandpa would take me fishing In that old truck how he would top a hill then throw it up in neutral then cut the engine .and drift down hill. I asked him why do you do that Grandpa? He said You don't want to walk home do ya??

The tank was probably full ..That's just how he was. He raised 6 kids through the depression , so every penny meant something to him.

I had the chance to grab that 55 Apache after he passed away ..My Dad told me If I wanted it ..go get It . But I didn't. I Wish I had !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> When I was just knee high to a grass hopper I remember my Dad pulling up the drive in a 1955 Apache . He bought It for my Grandfather [his dad]
> My Grandparents lived on a farm I spent much time there in the summer months ..They were not wealthy by no means ,but I learned a lot from them by living off the land. I will never forget When grandpa would take me fishing In that old truck how he would top a hill then throw it up in neutral then cut the engine .and drift down hill. I asked him why do you do that Grandpa? He said You don't want to walk home do ya??
> 
> The tank was probably full ..That's just how he was. He raised 6 kids through the depression , so every penny meant something to him.
> 
> I had the chance to grab that 55 Apache after he passed away ..My Dad told me If I wanted it ..go get It . But I didn't. I Wish I had !


pleasssse Moore When Talking auostreetmuscle use the term knee high to a hubcap


----------



## drywallmike08

These are for work





















These are for play


----------



## gazman

Nice trucks Mike :thumbsup: Why is it that a coblers shoes have holes and a drywall mans house is never finished


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> You don't use the 10' walk planks TF?


Nope never have. Would have to change out all our braces and planks lol. I know the Stucco guys use the 10' planks. Guess you could do a high ceiling in less moves.....


----------



## dieselman350

Newest addition to the fleet


----------



## gazman

I guess I don't have to ask if it is a diesel or not


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## moore

Take a good gander then place your bets on how long It will stay that way. I give It a week. :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

Looks great, so tell us about it. Year, engine size, how many miles, and half ton or 3/4?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Looks great, so tell us about it. Year, engine size, how many miles, and half ton or 3/4?


06 1/2 ton z71 . 5.2 Vortec 153.000 miles .

Very clean ! I got It for $11k Just 3k below BB.


I didn't want to buy another truck ! But the cost and the time I would lose with the 01 in the shop would kill me with all the work I have at the moment . Oh well...Just another bill..... The banker said my credit was perfect..I said It should be!! I've been In debt my whole life.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

It doesn't take long to hog em' up.


----------



## moore

I worked out of the whifs car the last two days .. Your right PA It don't take long to muck em up. :whistling2:

I just spent the last two hours getting her chit back right. 

To her specs !!!!


----------



## drywallmike08

That's awesome Moore. I used my wife's car a few months back while doing a out of town job ( better mileage ) she freaked when I got back and my compressor was on the back seat and half bucket of mud in the trunk. She still won't let me use her car. Black vehicles don't do well in our trade !


----------



## thefinisher

Thats a 5.3 Moore......


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Take a good gander then place your bets on how long It will stay that way. I give It a week. :whistling2:


A week lol!!
U b lucky with that by the time u fill it with sh*te!!
Sorry drywall stuff!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Thats a 5.3 Moore......


your right.It's a 5.3 After driving all over the country side today I'm guessing I'm getting around 16 mpg . If that! I ain't bitching !

The tail gate handle works !
the heater works !
the gas gauge works !
the door handles work from the outside !


And It rides like a Caddie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

keep er clean moore:thumbsup: . A clean truck is the way to roll:yes:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> your right.It's a 5.3 After driving all over the country side today I'm guessing I'm getting around 16 mpg . If that! I ain't bitching !
> 
> The tail gate handle works !
> the heater works !
> the gas gauge works !
> the door handles work from the outside !
> 
> 
> And It rides like a Caddie ! :thumbsup:


I like it Moore! Those LS motors are good motors.... for GM stuff anyway :jester:. Be lucky you didn't get a newer one with active fuel management. Just bought an 07' Tahoe a couple months ago for my girl to drive around and that thing eats oil like crazy :furious: Same 5.3 just with that stupid AFM. Gonna get that shut off as soon as i can.


----------



## moore

Well get a load of this! 

I was cruising down the Highway this morning in my shiny clean 06 silverado .. jamming to the black keys When I looked in the rear view all I could see was white smoke ! I pulled over and crawled underneath the truck to find the transmission line pouring fluid ... Some Idiot had spliced the line with a rubber hose and clamps .. 

This has not been my week! :blink: 

BTW....If anyone Is looking to make good money on the side. Buy a tow truck ....:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Go back to the dealer and [email protected]!!!


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Go back to the dealer and [email protected]!!!


I bought it from an Individual . He's footing the bill. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Well get a load of this!
> 
> I was cruising down the Highway this morning in my shiny clean 06 silverado .. jamming to the black keys When I looked in the rear view all I could see was white smoke ! I pulled over and crawled underneath the truck to find the transmission line pouring fluid ... Some Idiot had spliced the line with a rubber hose and clamps ..
> 
> This has not been my week!
> 
> BTW....If anyone Is looking to make good money on the side. Buy a tow truck ....:whistling2:


Should have went for the $50,000 truck chief!:thumbsup:
And just not pay tax for a couple of years!:thumbup:
But on a serious note,at least the guy is going to pay for it!


----------



## Sammy1979

thefinisher said:


> I like it Moore! Those LS motors are good motors.... for GM stuff anyway :jester:. Be lucky you didn't get a newer one with active fuel management. Just bought an 07' Tahoe a couple months ago for my girl to drive around and that thing eats oil like crazy :furious: Same 5.3 just with that stupid AFM. Gonna get that shut off as soon as i can.


That is a fact, it's a great engine but my 09' burns the oil too! I love the oil life management system, it is so technologically advanced it can tell when the viscosity of the oil is insufficient or too old, however the geniuses forgot to program something in to monitor when the thing is almost 2 quarts low. Gotta love it.


----------



## thefinisher

Mine tells me when it gets low.....


----------



## fr8train

thefinisher said:


> Mine tells me when it gets low.....


So does mine, but when that comes on, you better put oil in it!


----------



## thefinisher

fr8train said:


> So does mine, but when that comes on, you better put oil in it!


My tahoe seems to be a 1-1.5 quarts low when that light comes on which is ok. My Brother's wife's tahoe told her to shut the vehicle off it got so low  Took 4.5 quarts of oil! Freaking Chebbys :whistling2: My fords don't eat any oil at all and they got over 200k


----------



## fr8train

197,311


----------



## icerock drywall

fr8train said:


> 197,311


your rpm is at 4 and your not moving? and put your seat strap on


----------



## fr8train

My dash cluster is messed up, the gauges work when they want to (common to this era Chevy), with the exception of the fuel gauge, which works fine. I have the parts to repair it, just gotta get it done.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> My dash cluster is messed up, the gauges work when they want to (common to this era Chevy), with the exception of the fuel gauge, which works fine. I have the parts to repair it, just gotta get it done.


The gas gauge in my 01 never worked. The only way to get a correct read was to put It in neutral while driving down the road .


----------



## D A Drywall

moore said:


> The gas gauge in my 01 never worked. The only way to get a correct read was to put It in neutral while driving down the road .


Gas gauge in my 01 is the same. I keep the trip meter reset at fuel up to keep an eye on my range. Seems every vehicle I've owned had fuel gauge issues including my Yamaha Griz I use for hunting. 
The body is getting bad on my 01 but so far it hasn't let me down but once.


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfHtcUZXljw&app=desktop


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tzPkZywdE&app=desktop


----------



## thefinisher

Love that guy Moore!


----------



## Tim0282

*clear throat* I like my Ford.... I've liked this 2005 F250 for 304,468 miles.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Tim0282 said:


> *clear throat* I like my Ford.... I've like this 2005 F250 for 304,468 miles.


I love Chevy but have a 2000 f 150


----------



## MrWillys

Tim0282 said:


> *clear throat* I like my Ford.... I've like this 2005 F250 for 304,468 miles.


 I just substituted the word Ford with Government Motors, and foreign and it was really funny!


----------



## E.K Taper

thefinisher said:


> I like it Moore! Those LS motors are good motors.... for GM stuff anyway :jester:. Be lucky you didn't get a newer one with active fuel management. Just bought an 07' Tahoe a couple months ago for my girl to drive around and that thing eats oil like crazy :furious: Same 5.3 just with that stupid AFM. Gonna get that shut off as soon as i can.


Seeing as your talking of the Tahoe, I had one of those while in Orlando this summer- nice machine!!!!! Bigger than anything I've driven in the UK but a greedy b*****d on the fuel


----------



## nodnarb

Truck ****ing died earlier this week. Fun.

Uhaul to the rescue. Pretty well loaded down, still got a gondola, a wheelbarrow and two rock dollies to go.

http://puu.sh/eNo1p/c1157d99c9.jpg


----------



## thefinisher

E.K Taper said:


> Seeing as your talking of the Tahoe, I had one of those while in Orlando this summer- nice machine!!!!! Bigger than anything I've driven in the UK but a greedy b*****d on the fuel


I don't have a new one like that! I don't make no GC money :jester:


----------



## bryonbuzz

*side racks on vans and trucks*

i can carry drywall on the outside of my truck and can with cargo rackz


----------



## icerock drywall

bryonbuzz said:


> i can carry drywall on the outside of my truck and can with cargo rackz


thats cool....what do you do if it rains, I put it in my trailer.


----------



## bryonbuzz

Cargo Rackz make hauling drywall and laying it out very easy right there on the side of your van or truck glass guys do it so can you


----------



## bryonbuzz

*work van*

its how I outfit my truck


----------



## moore

Good by ole friend ! I told the boy that bought her the drywall debris is on the house ! Free of charge!


----------



## jantzenmoore

Haha Moore that's too good! Surprisingly a good looking...on the outside haha. 
My setup is a Dodge Ram 97 with a cover nothing pretty but works for me!!!


----------



## Sammy1979

Sorry for your having to part ways with your horse! I know it's a weird feeling having an attachment to a piece of metal, kind of like saying goodbye to a 6" knife when the handle snaps,:yes:


----------



## drywallmike08

Them silverados take a BEATING !!









From a few years back.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

drywallmike08 said:


> Them silverados take a BEATING !!
> 
> View attachment 13874
> 
> 
> From a few years back.



You got to watch out for them deer. LoL. 


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

drywallmike08 said:


> Them silverados take a BEATING !!
> 
> View attachment 13874
> 
> 
> From a few years back.


 I guess you don't let the wife drive your truck anymore.:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

time to play


----------



## D A Drywall

Nicely organized there Ice. Having things easy to find increases productivity. Myself I went to the "Moore School of Work Truck Organization"


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> Nicely organized there Ice. Having things easy to find increases productivity. Myself I went to the "Moore School of Work Truck Organization"


it was nice out today so I got to play
bottom are the big totes and on the top shelf I used the leds from the totes with some 1x6 's to hold my everyday tools. My work trailer sat all winter


----------



## Captain Drywall

drywallmike08 said:


> Them silverados take a BEATING !!
> 
> View attachment 13874
> 
> 
> From a few years back.


I don't plan on my truck taking a beating


----------



## jantzenmoore

Looks bada$$ Ice, I only have a tonneau cover so I have to shove chit in the cab


----------



## embella plaster

This is my rig 3.0 turbo deisel 2010 holden colorado 3 tonne pulling capacity all i need is to get some big ass springs and some big ass tyres and she complete....i put up to 3.6 metre long sheets on the roof and all my sticks of beads in my drainage tube


----------



## moore

Brace your self!! This only happens once in a blue moon!!! :lol:


----------



## Tim0282

Wowzer! That baby is clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Wowzer! That baby is clean!! :thumbsup:


I don't want to get in it! I know whats gonna happen !!! :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

Treat it as a shrine, buy another vehicle to use!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Treat it as a shrine, buy another vehicle to use!


That's a no go Brother !!! I wish I could !! :lol:


----------



## embella plaster

I know the feeling when your car is clean give it a week the internal doors are covered in compound my gear stick looks like a 90 degree corner thank god my floor is vinyl so just wipe off


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Brace your self!! This only happens once in a blue moon!!! :lol:


Before and after shots......I want to see another pic in one month 
I got a new work van about this time last year, for the first two weeks I found myself wiping my muddy hands on the side of my pants before getting in.....then I took a reality check.


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Before and after shots......I want to see another pic in one month.


Give me one week! :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Too nice for the likes of me. Paid for with colored mud. Oh, blood sweat and tears. And some laughter.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Do you guys get 4x4 landcruisers ?

This is my work/camping tourer.
I use it most days when I work except when laying down plaster or if it's pissin down with rain. I have a little kia truck for getting scaffs sheets beads and flushing gear to work....Got caught out with the rain today tho. lol
Mudd all over my carpet :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Is that the V8 Diesel? They sound awesome with a big exhaust.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah gaz, sure is. they stopped making 6cyl a few years ago..they are all v8 now which I only found out when I started looking for a new car 
no exhaust yet, it's on the wish list tho amongst a few other things!! 
But Have the minister of finance to contend with 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Are you sure that is not the minister for war and finance.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Haha yeah!! true that...its the opposition to the current government 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

And usually the opposition to anything that involves fun.


----------



## keke

I would love to have one

http://toolstradestoys.com.au/mercedes-to-release-ute-in-early-2018/


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> I would love to have one
> 
> http://toolstradestoys.com.au/mercedes-to-release-ute-in-early-2018/


Think I need to start saving!!!


----------



## Jantzen

Real work truck to get down and dirty. I only buy American boys!


----------



## embella plaster

Jantzen said:


> Real work truck to get down and dirty. I only buy American boys!


Trust me we would all buy anerican rigs if we could.....but we cant get our hands on one decent new for under $100k aud


----------



## fr8train

Thinking of swapping the ol'girl for a newer model. Lol. She's served me well, but she's 10 yrs old and 206,000+ miles. A few niggling issues, on top of we are thinking of buying a 28' camper. I think the towing would put her in the scrap heap. She's an '05 Silverado 1500, 5.3, Z71. If I swap her out, I hope the next one does just as well. Plus I could use a new write-off! 

Thinking of stepping up to a 2500, possibly diesel to boot.


----------



## D A Drywall

Fr8 what would you say your truck is worth? That is pretty much what I am looking at buying. The truck I'm looking at is '03 with 190,000 for 5G's. Other specs same as yours but probably seen more road salt up here in Ontario.


----------



## fr8train

According to the kbb, $3500-5000


----------



## thefinisher

fr8train said:


> Thinking of swapping the ol'girl for a newer model. Lol. She's served me well, but she's 10 yrs old and 206,000+ miles. A few niggling issues, on top of we are thinking of buying a 28' camper. I think the towing would put her in the scrap heap. She's an '05 Silverado 1500, 5.3, Z71. If I swap her out, I hope the next one does just as well. Plus I could use a new write-off!
> 
> Thinking of stepping up to a 2500, possibly diesel to boot.


 If you go diesel then go with a 2006-2007 diesel assuming you are going chevy/gmc. Transmissions are better than previous years and they don't have that stupid DEF to deal with. Ford wise I would say a 7.3 for obvious reasons if you could actually find one, a bulletproofed 6.0, or a nice 6.4. Any 5.9 cummins will be a good snag but the 6.7 cummins are good motors too. Trannies aren't their strong point however. I couldn't own a dodge/Ram as they are ugly as sin lol . Whatever you do just don't buy another gas truck if you really want want a work horse that wont quit.

I know my dads 06 GMC diesel has never had one single problem ever. with 260k on the clock it has never even needed rotors yet . Never once has that truck had anything break or go wrong knock on wood.


----------



## fr8train

Yeah, doing some research, I found just what you said, only what I read said 05-06 GMs. 07 being when they introduced the emissions stuff. 05 has the 5 speed Allison, 06 has a 6 speed Allison, touted as the best towing tranny in the market.


----------



## fr8train

I've got time, besides, that's just more of the down payment to squirrel away! Lol


----------



## thefinisher

exactly, don't want the 5 speed Allison. Me personally.... I would love to have a 94-97 OBS 7.3 powerstroke as it would complete my collection.


----------



## Deerhunter_28

I have a 05 Duramax with 279.000 miles.
I have done normal maintenance and changed 2 or 3 injectors.
Runs great.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> exactly, don't want the 5 speed Allison. Me personally.... I would love to have a 94-97 OBS 7.3 powerstroke as it would complete my collection.


How many white vans do you have in your collection ?


----------



## moore

I have my moments!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

Nice clean truck. You sick or sompun?


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Nice clean truck. You sick or sompun?


It ain't mine Tim .. It belongs to the bank! I just want them to have something nice to auction off!!! :laughing:


----------



## fr8train

Just brought this gem home tonight. This pic is from the dealer, too late to snap any of my own. She's MINT! :thumbup: 06 Ram Laramie 5.9 Cummins. On the 20 mile drive home that is NOT highway, avg 21 MPG! Best I ever got out of the Chevy was flirting with 20 mpg's on a LONG 7 hr highway trip.


----------



## embella plaster

Damn she a fine rig fr8 what she set u back $$$$


----------



## fr8train

29,000, she's on the high side for the model/year/mileage, but the condition is what sold me.


----------



## moore

I'm coming to work for you fr8 !!! :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

That's sweet Fr8. To say I am jealous is an understatement. Here is what a 2009 Ram will set you back. 
http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Dodge-Ram-2009/SSE-AD-3345781/?Cr=17


----------



## Kiwiman

I towed a heavy load in one of those once fr8 and yes they are very nice :thumbsup: Brand new 2005 model I think it was.


----------



## embella plaster

Its absolute bullcrap i know the currency is a little different but we get stung on all usa cars i was looking at a new ford f250 top of range 200k i cant afford that....might have to stick to 100k model


----------



## embella plaster

Nice tho how much is this black ops model over in states


----------



## cazna

What a great truck Fr8, What amazes me is the size of the motors, Huge.

I want one of these, Had an old one once, Loved it.


----------



## Wimpy65

That's a beautiful truck Fr8! Makes my 2003 Chevy Express van seem a bit lacking! :whistling2:


----------



## sheep

Man, you guys have some pretty sweet setups. Here's my little setup. I don't carry half the gear you guys do, if I'm doing a full house I'm with the boss who carries it all. I just install insulation, do maintenance and small jobs. For you non aussies, it's a Ford Flacon BA station wagon, 4L I6 engine, 4 speed auto, typical family car around here

http://imgur.com/a/P0Wz3


----------



## gazman

So you are from SA Sheep, thought so. I have a mate who used to be in Loxton, he uses the term frushing, a SA thing
BTW you should try the Trim Tex mudset exies, better than steel, trust me.


----------



## sheep

Yeah. In SA. What do other states call it? Vic calls it stopping yeah? I don't have much say on what angles we use. I'd like to give them a whirl though.


----------



## gazman

Yes in Vic and Nsw we call is stopping, or finishing.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> Yes in Vic and Nsw we call is stopping, or finishing.


Or its also called gazzing like to gaz up a join after a famous plasterer


----------



## moore

here ...drywall hanging and finishing . And then they get into the levels. Which makes no sense to me! It's either paint ready or it ain't !!!:whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Here it's called fixing and flushing 

And if you come here looking for a job as a plasterer you will get a bit of a suprise


----------



## cazna

Here its called a S*** of a job and why the hell would anyone in there right mind want to do that :blink:


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Or its also called gazzing like to gaz up a join after a famous plasterer


Good on ya, you must be bored.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> Good on ya, you must be bored.


Terribly but i got workers doing my stuff so they keep me occupied its great fun being 24 trying to get 40 year olds who know it all do things ur way .......eg one of my men today ran mesh as an internal and i was told to get with the times lol.....


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah man I here ya! I don't really like others doing the finishing anymore I cringe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

embella plaster said:


> Terribly but i got workers doing my stuff so they keep me occupied its great fun being 24 trying to get 40 year olds who know it all do things ur way .......eg one of my men today ran mesh as an internal and i was told to get with the times lol.....


That would b worth the sack!!
Mesh in corners is not good!!:blink:


----------



## embella plaster

Not only that hanging with no spacers under bottom sheet tight to the floor so if floor moves joins on wall crack i dont know i cant find any one who has a strive for perfection as i do i am paying good coin just dont get it


----------



## gazman

I came to the conclusion long ago, that anyone who is worth employing is already doing their own stuff. :yes:


----------



## embella plaster

Ill be back on the tools next week i not healed yet but its hourly they can pay me to be a cripple lol


----------



## Oldtimer

Some nice looking trucks posted! :thumbup:
I drive a 2000 Ram 4x4 reg cab long box with canopy, both black in color. Not sure about anywhere else in Canada but in Alberta it's tough to find a long box truck anywhere. They're all 4 door short box models. I don't like towing a tool trailer around so I really need the long box to haul materials around to job sites. Took me over a year just to find the Dodge I have. Would like to step up to a 2010 or so but again, my search for a long box around that year is proving difficult


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I let the old boy go. 
It was too dependable to be referred to as a girl.


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> I'm coming to work for you fr8 !!! :whistling2:


I pinched my pennies and did a fair amount of cash work for this one Moore!


gazman said:


> That's sweet Fr8. To say I am jealous is an understatement. Here is what a 2009 Ram will set you back.
> http://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Dodge-Ram-2009/SSE-AD-3345781/?Cr=17


YIKES!


----------



## fr8train

embella plaster said:


> Nice tho how much is this black ops model over in states


http://www.mhford.com/inventory/201...-lariat-4wd-crew-cab-pickup-1ft7w2bt4fea89826


----------



## embella plaster

Thanks fr8 that makes me so bloody angry that its 73k for you which is converted to 87k australian its absolute robbery that after conversion and tax and the importer making profit makes it $189k it makes me sick i am honestly wanting to move to U.S just to have a nice big yank truck


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCW98CGccr0


----------



## embella plaster

Damn that rig is fine if it wasnt for my wife and kids i would be on the next plain tearing the south west a new drywall but hole


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

embella plaster said:


> i am honestly wanting to move to U.S just to have a nice big yank truck


Come on over mate, we need more ********!


----------



## Oldtimer

My 2000 Ram. Still runs great with about 190k km's on it


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

******* truck, ******* chores,,,,


----------



## fr8train

On my way home today, cruising @ 60 mph. 26 mpg. I think me and this truck will get along just fine!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> On my way home today, cruising @ 60 mph. 26 mpg. I think me and this truck will get along just fine!


Keep some motor oil in the tool box. . :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

We did 970 km trip on the weekend, took my wifes VW Diesel. We got 4.7 L per 100 km, thats just over 50 mpg US. Very happy.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

wifes Chev cruze does 50 mpg


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> Keep some motor oil in the tool box. . :whistling2:


3,000 miles per quart! Lol


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wifes Chev cruze does 50 mpg


Does the wife have a diesel Joe? They sell them over here as a Holden Cruze, Holden is owned by General Motors.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Ha! That's awesome I'd drive that is it rear wheel drive ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> Ha! That's awesome I'd drive that is it rear wheel drive ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Na that's front wheel drive!:thumbsup:
And sure as a bear chits in the woods her car looks nothing like that!
Think that's a touring car!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Does the wife have a diesel Joe? They sell them over here as a Holden Cruze, Holden is owned by General Motors.


nope Gasser is what she got, synthetic oils, quite the handler for around 10 clams


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

VANMAN said:


> Na that's front wheel drive!:thumbsup:
> And sure as a bear chits in the woods her car looks nothing like that!
> Think that's a touring car!












exact

front wheel Drive

look at the size of
the car for that kinda Mileage,

with synthetic oils she coasts forever after turning off cruise control


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Keep some motor oil in the tool box. . :whistling2:


And a bunch of tie rod ends and ball joints. I hate to burst your bubble fr8 but your truck will average 16 or 17mpg according to the guys on the Ram diesel forum. Don't trust the mileage meter that comes in your truck.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

VANMAN said:


> Na that's front wheel drive!:thumbsup:
> And sure as a bear chits in the woods her car looks nothing like that!
> Think that's a touring car!



Yer we have them here 2l 4cyl and a turbo diesel model...thought you guys would americanise them by making them rear wheel and put latest corvette motor in them... would be a beast then like our toranas back in the 70/80s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

I'll be happy with 17, that's what I was averaging with the Chevy.


----------



## fr8train

I've also seen where with some slight mods, you can get much better fuel mileage.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

That's still good mileage for a 2500 IMO. 
I get 12 inch:.
Nice truck, enjoy driving it.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> I've also seen where with some slight mods, you can get much better fuel mileage.


Yeah....Keep your foot out of it!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Fr8's new pass time,,,, rollin' coal...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWg0G2G3Wes


----------



## fr8train

Only time I have a desire to do that is if there's an asshat beside me!


----------



## D A Drywall

What are you doing to make the truck smoke like that


----------



## VANMAN

D A Drywall said:


> What are you doing to make the truck smoke like that


Yea if my truck was doing that then it would be going to the doctor!!!!


----------



## fr8train

Most of those they probably have a tuner on it, or otherwise they have it turned up. Maximum performance, minimum fuel mileage! Lol


----------



## VANMAN

fr8train said:


> Most of those they probably have a tuner on it, or otherwise they have it turned up. Maximum performance, minimum fuel mileage! Lol


I chipped my truck but left it at the setting it came with and didn't turn it up full!:thumbsup:
Chit with seeing that coming out of it!
Also my other half's business is like 5 yards from the cop shop!


----------



## fr8train

That's why I said I'd save that for the asshats!


----------



## D A Drywall

Only time I saw something smoke like that I was riding the Cass Scenic Railroad in West Virginia. That was cool


----------



## embella plaster

I would like yall to meet my new 2015 holden colorado 4x4 diesel i thought i need a new treat


----------



## moore

I bet you guys would never guess I could keep a truck clean! :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Open the door.:whistling2:


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Open the door.:whistling2:


It's not too bad!! You gotta give me an E for Effort !!! I'm trying!!! :laughing:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

How close do you sit to the steering wheel ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> How close do you sit to the steering wheel !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Close enough to reach the pedals with my short little legs..:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocBO0fr1Ui4


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> I bet you guys would never guess I could keep a truck clean! :whistling2:


Let me guess, Wife - I'm leaving you and taking half of everything, so you better clean my half of the truck


----------



## JohnNeggere

the scooby doo car is sick!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

For you guys with diesels,,,


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Heres a pic of the defender boys been with me close to three Years now!


----------



## gazman

What are trying to say PA.https://thechive.files.wordpress.co...ternet-10-photos-7.jpg?quality=100&strip=info


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> What are trying to say PA.https://thechive.files.wordpress.co...ternet-10-photos-7.jpg?quality=100&strip=info


 Political shills think blowing black smoke (rolling coal) makes a statement in the US against the EPA (environmental protection agency) so they program their trucks to send up clouds of black smoke. It makes us common folk have to drive with our AC on MAX to avoid smelling it in our vehicles. I'll let you draw your own conclusion! Their argument is that these regulations add cost to our society and should be redacted.


----------



## fr8train

MrWillys said:


> Political shills think blowing black smoke (rolling coal) makes a statement in the US against the EPA (environmental protection agency) so they program their trucks to send up clouds of black smoke. It makes us common folk have to drive with our AC on MAX to avoid smelling it in our vehicles. I'll let you draw your own conclusion! Their argument is that these regulations add cost to our society and should be redacted.


They aren't wrong, even though IMO rolling coal is for dumbasses. Testing has shown that the emissions from a diesel engine are less damaging to the environment than the emissions from gasoline (petrol). Refining diesel is less energy intensive than gasoline. Kerosene is classified as a lubricant, Etc etc. Yet, diesel is taxed and regulated more than gasoline. (In the states anyway).

For example, here in the states, a VW jetta TDI regularly achieves 50+ mpg and 600+ miles per tank of fuel.

The modern emission requirements for diesels have caused reliability issues for those that depend on their vehicles the most, the big trucks. The owners of said trucks are routinely having to pay thousand of dollars in repairs because the additional emission equipment is failing. The emission equipment has been shown to cause significant power and fuel mileage losses. Not to mention, the DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) is EXPENSIVE! 

There are current workarounds, such as removing/deleting said emission equipment (another cost). But, there is legislation currently in the works to make this illegal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

fr8train said:


> They aren't wrong, even though IMO rolling coal is for dumbasses. Testing has shown that the emissions from a diesel engine are less damaging to the environment than the emissions from gasoline (petrol). Refining diesel is less energy intensive than gasoline. Kerosene is classified as a lubricant, Etc etc. Yet, diesel is taxed and regulated more than gasoline. (In the states anyway).
> 
> For example, here in the states, a VW jetta TDI regularly achieves 50+ mpg and 600+ miles per tank of fuel.
> 
> The modern emission requirements for diesels have caused reliability issues for those that depend on their vehicles the most, the big trucks. The owners of said trucks are routinely having to pay thousand of dollars in repairs because the additional emission equipment is failing. The emission equipment has been shown to cause significant power and fuel mileage losses. Not to mention, the DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) is EXPENSIVE!
> 
> There are current workarounds, such as removing/deleting said emission equipment (another cost). But, there is legislation currently in the works to make this illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I'm not making a pro or con argument about the two fuel sources, but rather the silly politics behind it. The same people who roll coal ascribe to the party who put these laws in place.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_Emissions_Reduction_Act

Diesel smoke makes me sick too! I think all those years being up on a lift build draft stops with diesel rigs running around made me sensitive to it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

If it wasn't for youtube I wouldn't know what rolling coal is, you don't see in in the area.
I thought it was kids acting like kids.
What party put the laws in place?


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If it wasn't for youtube I wouldn't know what rolling coal is, you don't see in in the area.
> I thought it was kids acting like kids.
> What party put the laws in place?


 Click on link and read the first paragraph.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

The Diesel Emissions Reduction Act (Pub.L. 111-364), or DERA (as it will be referred to for the remainder of this article), is a part of the Energy Policy Act of 2005 (Pub.L. 109-58). The law appropriated funds to federal and state loan programs to either rebuild diesel-powered vehicle engines to more stringent emission standards or install emission reduction systems, notify affected parties, and share the technological information with countries that have poor air quality standards.[1]


----------



## pips

My boss hauls most of the tools around  But heres my work truck/everyday driver.


----------



## fr8train

I don't know details, but I hear that Toyota is bringing out a new Tundra in January. With a Cummins diesel. Supposedly 30 mpg.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

wonder what Moores other brother Moore truck looks like,

but that's not all also wonder if there is a Mexican that looks like Moore.......


----------



## gazman

fr8train said:


> I don't know details, but I hear that Toyota is bringing out a new Tundra in January. With a Cummins diesel. Supposedly 30 mpg.


I see Nissan is using a 5L Cummins diesel in the new Titan. Wish we got that truck over here.http://www.nissanusa.com/trucks/2016-titan/


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> I see Nissan is using a 5L Cummins diesel in the new Titan. Wish we got that truck over here.http://www.nissanusa.com/trucks/2016-titan/


Gaz, Nissan received 1.3 billion from the state to build this plant in Mississippi. 40% of the employees are temporary workers at $12 an hour with no benefits. They make so little they qualify for government assistance like food stamps and Medicaid. I see this as corporate welfare and refuse to give my hard earned dollars to companies who abuse our laws in such fashion.


----------



## gazman

Corporate greed is everywhere Scott. This company is American owned and if it were not for the subsidies from the Australian government they would have packed their bags long ago. They can't make a profit on their own but are happy to suck us dry.http://www.alcoa.com/australia/en/info_page/portland_overview.asp


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Corporate greed is everywhere Scott. This company is American owned and if it were not for the subsidies from the Australian government they would have packed their bags long ago. They can't make a profit on their own but are happy to suck us dry.http://www.alcoa.com/australia/en/info_page/portland_overview.asp


Interesting 

Alcoa Pro:

http://www.alcoa.com/australia/en/info_page/Energy_Victoria.asp

Alcoa Con:

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/alcoa-says-no-more-help-063441421.html

We are getting a bit off topic Gaz but can I ask a few questions?

Do you still manufacture vehicles there?

Do you have vast populations of homeless in tent cities in urban areas?

Do you have people who work full time but qualify for government assistance?

Because your economy is similar to ours and Western EU I'm curious.


----------



## gazman

I am not really a student of the political macinations , but here we go.Maybe this could be a new thread.


MrWillys said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> Alcoa Pro:
> 
> http://www.alcoa.com/australia/en/info_page/Energy_Victoria.asp
> 
> Alcoa Con:
> 
> https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/alcoa-says-no-more-help-063441421.html
> 
> We are getting a bit off topic Gaz but can I ask a few questions?
> 
> Do you still manufacture vehicles there?
> At this stage yes, but that is all about to change. BTW they are all foreign owned companies.
> http://www.motoring.com.au/news/2015/holden/holden-prepared-for-life-after-commodore-54436
> 
> Do you have vast populations of homeless in tent cities in urban areas?
> No we do not.
> 
> Do you have people who work full time but qualify for government assistance?
> Yes we do. http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/family-tax-benefit-part-a-part-b Because your economy is similar to ours and Western EU I'm curious.


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> I am not really a student of the political macinations , but here we go.Maybe this could be a new thread.


Neither am I but I find it amazing that the greatest economy in the world allows homelessness. I had read Holden was leaving but didn't know when. Notice I gave a pro and con? I always like to look at both sides for a better understanding. Looks like you guys are the leaders in Aluminum production. Their excuse for not using solar doesn't wash with me though. It's an excuse to keep up the coal mining. You guys have sun like we do here in Nevada.

Check this out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crescent_Dunes_Solar_Energy_Project

Mirrors focus the sun that heats a brine to turn generators.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Interesting topic guys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Corporate greed is everywhere Scott. This company is American owned and if it were not for the subsidies from the Australian government they would have packed their bags long ago. They can't make a profit on their own but are happy to suck us dry.http://www.alcoa.com/australia/en/info_page/portland_overview.asp


drywall tool supplier greed exists to Gaz


----------



## Shelwyn

Some drunk idiot rammed into me at 55 mph. I was going the speed limit at 45 lights turned red and drunk moron didn't slow down at all. His insurance paid for all repairs but I was down a truck for a while. I couldn't exactly use the rental car from his insurance for work.


----------



## moore

Damn....your goat ****ed that beamer up!!


----------



## Kiwiman

Ouch, you must have a strong butt because those Beamers are fairly strong as well.


----------



## Shelwyn

moore said:


> Damn....your goat ****ed that beamer up!!





Kiwiman said:


> Ouch, you must have a strong butt because those Beamers are fairly strong as well.


Chrome butt, I don't know if it saved out lives or whatever but his insurance wanted to give me some plastic crap and I told them to go straight to hell and they had to fork up another 200 to get me the chrome replacement.


----------



## Kiwiman

New work truck? :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

That yours ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman

Yeah it's my mid life crisis Aus, it's the most fun I've ever had on 4 wheels.
I'm going to use it over summer then strip it down and restore it over winter which should be just as much fun :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah it's my mid life crisis Aus, it's the most fun I've ever had on 4 wheels.
> I'm going to use it over summer then strip it down and restore it over winter which should be just as much fun :thumbsup:


Good looking T-Bucket Kiwi. Looks like a 350 Chevy and a Ford 9" out back. Scary fast. Is it fiberglass or steel?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice, I love old school cars, well if ya going to restore it you must give the cobwebs a good blowout.
And Smoke some tyres and enjoy it. That will give you some inspiration for the build over winter 
Reminds me of that show the munsters those ties of cars 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman

I've been told I look like Herman Munster in it but I can't see the resemblance :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

MrWillys said:


> Good looking T-Bucket Kiwi. Looks like a 350 Chevy and a Ford 9" out back. Scary fast. Is it fiberglass or steel?


Sharp eyes Willy, it's exactly that....very loud too :thumbsup:
Fibreglass body.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

What's gears in the 9 inch ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman

Aussiecontractor said:


> What's gears in the 9 inch ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2.75, it's only an open diff and not lsd, maybe change that one day.
The tranny kick down cable hasn't been reattached but hell I don't think you need it, takes off nicely without needing to kick down.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

411s and a Detroit locker 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

What trans ? Turbo 700?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Damn Jeff ... You can't run them down by foot anymore ?


----------



## Kiwiman

Aussiecontractor said:


> What trans ? Turbo 700?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


T350, glad it's not manual because the sticks under the passengers leg.


----------



## MrWillys

I had the same Cragar SS rims on my 66 Skylark back in 1979. This is from before I meet my wife and typically had AC/DC blasting from the 6x9's.


----------



## Kiwiman

Nice, they were a popular rim and they still are really.
Let me guess....after that car it was a toyota with 2 kids in the back, spice girls for music, pregnant wife beside you, and you somehow managed to get away with keeping the Elvis Presley haircut


----------



## MrWillys

Kiwiman said:


> Nice, they were a popular rim and they still are really.
> Let me guess....after that car it was a toyota with 2 kids in the back, spice girls for music, pregnant wife beside you, and you somehow managed to get away with keeping the Elvis Presley haircut


Somewhat, but she drove Camaro's except in the 90's we had an S10 Blazer for a few years. This was my next toy!








And then I built this all stock.








And then I built this.








And I've driven them to work at some point!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Great taste in cars 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Been busy working baught some mods micky thompson mtz and bullbar santa came 2015 holden Colorado or i think you yanks call it a avalanche


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Yanks call it a Chevy Colorado. 
A Chevy Avalanche is a full size.
Like this,,,,


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Xrox bars look good on them I had one on my 09 all ya need now is 2 inch lift 
And get those windows tinted !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim0282

embella plaster said:


> Been busy working baught some mods micky thompson mtz and bullbar santa came 2015 holden Colorado or i think you yanks call it a avalanche


Nice work truck!!


----------



## embella plaster

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Yanks call it a Chevy Colorado.
> A Chevy Avalanche is a full size.
> Like this,,,,


Ahhhhh cheers when i googled chev colorado it was showing a bigger truck and avalanche showed that or it was what wikipedia was saying or some chit lol


----------



## MrWillys

Kinda of a long story but this past weekend I had myself all stoked to go buy a 1991 Corvette Convertible that was really clean up at Lake Tahoe. My wife and daughter both slammed me telling me I needed a 4x4 more than another Corvette. My wife and I have always admired an old 90's Bronco on a walk we take so I started looking. They were all high mileage and not that clean. Then I started looking at Ford Expedition's. I was going to buy a 2000 Eddie Bauer that was clean with 138,000 miles on it. Monday morning I woke up and saw this 2004 with only 52,000 miles on it.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Kinda of a long story but this past weekend I had myself all stoked to go buy a 1991 Corvette Convertible that was really clean up at Lake Tahoe. My wife and daughter both slammed me telling me I needed a 4x4 more than another Corvette. My wife and I have always admired an old 90's Bronco on a walk we take so I started looking. They were all high mileage and not that clean. Then I started looking at Ford Expedition's. I was going to buy a 2000 Eddie Bauer that was clean with 138,000 miles on it. Monday morning I woke up and saw this 2004 with only 52,000 miles on it.


It's a Ford!:blink:


----------



## gazman

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily

Found 
On
Rubish
Dump

Or so my daughter says, she's sixteen so she knows everything. :yes:


----------



## fr8train

gazman said:


> Fix
> Or
> Repair
> Daily
> 
> Found
> On
> Rubish
> Dump
> 
> Or so my daughter says, she's sixteen so she knows everything. :yes:


You forgot. "Fakkers Only Run Downhill"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Fecking
Old
Recycled
Dodge

Just kidding willy! I had the sport version a few years back, nice rig!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

****ed on race day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

First on Race Day!
You guys are to funny. I've always had GM toys but Ford trucks. Honestly, I had a 1990 F150 company truck I later bought when I quit that went 240,000 before I gave it to my nephew. I had a 1969 Z28 302 car that I now realize the Boss 302 Mustang was more innovative for it's time with a Windsor block and Cleveland heads.
All kidding aside, this vehicle is a win win for us. We paid cash so no payment and because it's 12 years old the full coverage insurance is only $330 a year.
This is what I'm trying to sell:
http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/5446145276.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

There's nothing in the link Scott. What was it? Did it sell ready???


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> There's nothing in the link Scott. What was it? Did it sell ready???


Yeah, sold it this morning for $3800. It was a steak and lobster night and it'll pay for our trip to Yellowstone at the end of May.

http://scotthansen.net/2001fordf150


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

You kept that truck pretty nice, it doesn't look like it's worked a day in it's life.
Enjoy the surf-n-turf.
I have a workmate with roots in Maine. He drove up at Thanksgiving , his old man cooked him off 50 lobsters when he hit the state line. When he got there he woofed 10 or so.:yes:


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Yeah, sold it this morning for $3800. It was a steak and lobster night and it'll pay for our trip to Yellowstone at the end of May.
> 
> http://scotthansen.net/2001fordf150


The first truck I ever bought new off the lot was a 97 F150 single cab.


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> The first truck I ever bought new off the lot was a 97 F150 single cab.


How much was that back then bud


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> How much was that back then bud


$20.000. It was one big ole lemon ....I should have just handed Ford 20k And walked off the lot..:yes:


----------



## embella plaster

Would love one of them lol


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> $20.000. It was one big ole lemon ....I should have just handed Ford 20k And walked off the lot..:yes:


I bought my daughter a 1997 F150 in 2002 for her 16th birthday and she put well over 100k miles on it. I liked to drive it because it was a single cab short bed and was easy to park.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I bought my daughter a 1997 F150 in 2002 for her 16th birthday and she put well over 100k miles on it. I liked to drive it because it was a single cab short bed and was easy to park.


The lights in the steering wheel were trippy after burning one .

I loved the truck..And drove Fords years before that ..But that 97 hurt me. After that I bought a 2001 ram [new] I put 190.000 miles on it ..And It paid for itself!!! But Since then I've been a Silerado driver. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfHtcUZXljw&list=PLvV98q404KpWeikW134aeD1lPaj4td6Vg


----------



## drywallmike08

So I've been helping out my old bosses. After I quit they couldn't find a decent spray guy. Since I work my new job at night I figured I could do a couple houses a day after my other job. Under one stipulation..... I want a new truck. They definitely stepped up. They got a 2016 f250 with all the bells and whistles. Too bad she's a ford ! So I just make sure to wear comfy shoes for the walk home when it leaves me stranded somewhere!

View attachment 27105


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> So I've been helping out my old bosses. After I quit they couldn't find a decent spray guy. Since I work my new job at night I figured I could do a couple houses a day after my other job. Under one stipulation..... I want a new truck. They definitely stepped up. They got a 2016 f250 with all the bells and whistles. Too bad she's a ford ! So I just make sure to wear comfy shoes for the walk home when it leaves me stranded somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 27105


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sad sad day just sold me cruiser 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

So what are you replacing it with?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I've got a Kia k2700 I use for work now.....and the cruiser was sitting doing nothing 6 days a week for months never drove it and was being neglected 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

A man should never sell his toys. I sold my dirt bike years ago and never got to replace it.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer, I'm gunna buy a cheaper one i can enjoy. But I've got this in the shed I want to play with








So not to bad ....
But really want a Nice boat too 
Hard decisions 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Is that a HZ Aussie?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah gaz! good spot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

That's a Holden HZ Ute?


----------



## gazman

Did you Google it Mr Willys? Btw yes it is.


----------



## MrWillys

I'm a GM guy Gaz, that is a rare vehicle. What you call a Ute is a Passenger car with a pickup bed. Here, it is GM El Camino or Ford Ranchero.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> I'm a GM guy Gaz, that is a rare vehicle. What you call a Ute is a Passenger car with a pickup bed. Here, it is GM El Camino or Ford Ranchero.


Very interesting Mr Willys, those older cars sure had something that the later model dont.

Legend has it the ute was born in Australia. http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/aus...view_article&Section_id=1080&article_id=10085


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

MrWillys said:


> I'm a GM guy Gaz, that is a rare vehicle. What you call a Ute is a Passenger car with a pickup bed. Here, it is GM El Camino or Ford Ranchero.


Always like when there is a thread translator!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Very impressed with your car knowledge mr willys, it's one of them projects that will take me decades to finish 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Legend has it the ute was born in Australia. http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/aus...view_article&Section_id=1080&article_id=10085


It appears you are correct. They never made anything in the 30's where the bed and cab were connected. That didn't happen here until the 50's. When I was a kid there was a guy in town with a Cadillac Deville with a bed.

Our cars are typically larger here because our government subsidizes fossil fuels by about 3 billion annually. Our petrol is about 55 cents a liter right now.


----------



## gazman

Our fuel prices are low at the moment because of the lower oil price, but we are still paying around $1.12 per litre.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Woah, 55c a litre! I was paying up to $1.50 per litre for diesel... I wouldn't give a **** about fuel economy at 55c 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Why is it subsidised ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

MrWillys said:


> I'm a GM guy Gaz, that is a rare vehicle. What you call a Ute is a Passenger car with a pickup bed. Here, it is GM El Camino or Ford Ranchero.



My middle name is Holden....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

I pay 91 cents aud for deisel cause i use costco fuel


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> I pay 91 cents aud for deisel cause i use costco fuel


We were at Ulla Dulla a few weeks ago and there was a price war going on. I paid 84.9c for diesel. The servo directly across the road was $104.9. Woolworths arrived in town and was shaking up the market.


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> Why is it subsidised ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because he who has the gold rules? The US is only part time capitalism.


----------



## Shelwyn

Bought a big work van. Express Extended 15 passenger van 6.0 L engine. Came with normal van tires not the Load E tires that cost like 350 each but still it's great.


----------



## embella plaster

Now on australian shores may need an upgrade.....love there slogan 
If you can afford one
Get one lol


----------



## gazman

$140K . And they have sold out before they have even landed in the country.

http://www.carsguide.com.au/car-news/ram-trucks-sell-out-before-australian-arrival-36846


----------



## embella plaster

Its bull**** 60k in states get a real nice one even with conversion i am sorry not equall hopefull in a few years will be


----------



## MrWillys

Dodge is the joke of trucks in America and are now owned by Fiat. The Cummins Diesel is the only good thing about them. They lied in your article though because they're made in Mexico. Only the 1500 (half ton) is made in the US. You can get a lower end 2500 model Diesel here for about 45k. If you tow big stuff like my dads huge travel trailer then you need this truck. My 1/2 ton will tow a smaller travel trailer. However, we have a huge class of Americans who sell their homes and full time in travel trailers. They go South in the Winter and North in the Summer.
With the cost of petrol in Oz that truck is for the wealthy.

They've worded this very carefully but if you read it close you'll see my point.

The Dodge Ram 1500, Dodge Ram Mega Cab, Dodge Ram 2500/3500, DX Chassis Cab (Mexico Market), Dodge Ram 4500/5500 are built in Chrysler's Saltillo Assembly Plant in Coahuila, Mexico; the Dodge Ram 1500 is built at the Warren Truck Assembly Plant in Warren, Michigan.The Ram 1500 was also assembled at the Saint Louis Assembly plant in Fenton, Missouri before the plant was permanently closed in July 2009.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodge_Ram


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Dodge,,,:thumbdown:
Buy an extra tranny or two, a boat load of tie rods, ball joints and wheel bearings.:yes:


----------



## embella plaster

Good to know our fuel is quite good if you buy costco fuel always 15cents cheaper then other servos so around 90 cents a litre


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Dodge,,,:thumbdown:
> Buy an extra tranny or two, a boat load of tie rods, ball joints and wheel bearings.:yes:


About every 80.000 miles !


----------



## moore

It should get worse by the end of next week! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## sheep

Moore, you know you're allowed to put things in the tub?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore said:


> It should get worse by the end of next week! I'll keep you posted!


Why would he put his empty beer cans in the tub???:what:


----------



## MrWillys

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Why would he put his empty beer cans in the tub???:what:


By tub I think he means bed of the truck! it's that other English. You know where the hood on the car is a bonnet? here a bonnet is a scarf on a women's head!


----------



## moore

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Why would he put his empty beer cans in the tub???:what:


That's what 5 gallon buckets are for !! :whistling2:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

I originality thought he meant wash his tools in the bath tub.... my old boss used to do that to his stilts. ... and how many women wear a bonnet in CA mr Willy? I thought you were 55, not born in 1905?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I see quite a few ladies wearing bonnets in Pa.


----------



## mld

Bonnet???


Ah yes, there's one right over there, on Vanman's head!


----------



## Kiwiman

MrWillys said:


> By tub I think he means bed of the truck! it's that other English. You know where the hood on the car is a bonnet? here a bonnet is a scarf on a women's head!


Over here the hood is a bonnet, and the trunk is a boot, fenders are guards (mudguard).... although if you want to drive without guards you have to apply for a fender exemption :blink:


----------



## VANMAN

mld said:


> Bonnet???
> 
> 
> Ah yes, there's one right over there, on Vanman's head!


Aye Mld that's what came to my mind when mentioned bonnet:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Lamp or Bulb? :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

You call thongs g strings on lady's - here it's what we wear on our feet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> You call thongs g strings on lady's - here it's what we wear on our feet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's disgusting!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Thong !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

We also call a ladys bits a Beetle's Bonnet!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Lamp or Bulb? :whistling2:


According to the National Electric Code it is a lamp. I have bulbs blooming in the backyard.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> According to the National Electric Code it is a lamp. I have bulbs blooming in the backyard.


Always by the book. Aren't you Willy !!:whistling2:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Of course you would Mr Willys! Too funny!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Bulbs or buds ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Aussiecontractor said:


> Bulbs or buds ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Buds grow on trees. Flowers are bulbs before they bloom. But yet MJ are buds from a flower... never could figure that one out:what::sly:


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> Bulbs or buds ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can't see Willy growing Con Con! But! You never know!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore said:


> I can't see Willy growing Con Con! But! You never know!!


Whats con con??


----------



## MrWillys

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Whats con con??


My guess would be weed. I'll have to quote Ringo Starr here, No, no, no I don't *#[email protected] it no more, I'm tired of waking up on the floor.


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> Bulbs or buds ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My bulbs are budding.


----------



## moore

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Whats con con??


The chronic dude! The biggest one I ever grew was about 15 ft....I was a nervous wreck all summer long!!!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> The chronic dude! The biggest one I ever grew was about 15 ft....I was a nervous wreck all summer long!!!:yes:


There's a job in Colorado waiting for you.:jester:


----------



## MrWillys

My new to me Work truck. 2009 with 31,610 miles.


----------



## VANMAN

Bought this about a month ago!
Its not for work tho! Cost £70,000 to £80,000 new which its not as I'm only a taper!!:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> Bought this about a month ago!
> Its not for work tho! Cost £70,000 to £80,000 new which its not as I'm only a taper!!:yes:


Nice truck Van. Only the uber wealthy drive those here in the US.


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> Nice truck Van. Only the uber wealthy drive those here in the US.


Bloody women Mr Willy's!
Think she is more a petrol head than me!!!!:blink:


----------



## gopherstateguy

Company truck.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Personal beater(also a work truck)


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

MrWillys said:


> It appears you are correct. They never made anything in the 30's where the bed and cab were connected. That didn't happen here until the 50's. When I was a kid there was a guy in town with a Cadillac Deville with a bed.
> 
> Our cars are typically larger here because our government subsidizes fossil fuels by about 3 billion annually. Our petrol is about 55 cents a liter right now.


think u mean 56 Ranchero by ford willys?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

VANMAN said:


> Bought this about a month ago!
> Its not for work tho! Cost £70,000 to £80,000 new which its not as I'm only a taper!!:yes:


we have Rovers here, personaly I go N American vans, no one wants a 10 year old vehicle so i can buy cheap and sell it before it its too old mind u u blokes pay heavy for everything over there


----------

